# CHILL WINSTON! GG's escape to paradise!



## ganjagoddess (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to my soon to be jungle!

I am very glad you have decided to come visit me!

Please enjoy my Diary and Journey into our next Harvest!


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 14, 2008)

Construction of the Grow Area!!!

Choose your space:






Sweep Really Well...






Bleach everything Extremely well:






Get all your wood together and cut it all to size:


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 14, 2008)

Layout your Frame:











Add a floor:


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 14, 2008)

Do your walls:


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 14, 2008)

Layout the Plastic Floor:







Tighten it down Nice and tight and Clean:


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 14, 2008)

Plastic up your walls Nice and tight:












Add a Pondliner:













Add A door:


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 14, 2008)

Mix Up ALOT!!! of COCO-Coir with perlite 80%-20%


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 14, 2008)

Pot it all up!!!! And add some lights!!!!


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 14, 2008)

thats all for Now!!!

Next I will detail the electrical Setup...


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 14, 2008)

saved space.


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Jun 14, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> Pot it all up!!!! And add some lights!!!!



How'd ya get the pots to stick to the wall like that? *IM*pressive!


----------



## mr west (Jun 14, 2008)

Im subscribed then lol. Looks like a project and a half. I would kill for a quater of that space.. Top one nice one and you will be sorted lol, +rep to you


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 14, 2008)

Al B. Fuct said:


> How'd ya get the pots to stick to the wall like that? *IM*pressive!


Lots and lots of Gorilla Glue!!!!


----------



## mr west (Jun 14, 2008)

shouldnt the mylar be white side facing in????


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 14, 2008)

mr west said:


> shouldnt the mylar be white side facing in????


Its Not Mylar it is 6 Mil Black Painters plastic.

I will be adding Reflectix soon.


----------



## mr west (Jun 14, 2008)

ok cool soz lol. so its jus tha outer skin.


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 14, 2008)

wow! nice setup!!! Thank you for tellin me!!


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 14, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=bu5sIR7Vxq8

"We grow Copius amounts of Ganja Ya? Ya? And your carrying a wasted girl, and a bag of fertilizer... You dont look like your average Horti-fucking-Culturist!"


----------



## mr west (Jun 14, 2008)

thats one of my fave films u quated lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 14, 2008)

wow, very impressive.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 14, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> wow, very impressive.


Not to bad for a chicka huh? lol


Sidenote:

Coco is soo lame though when you have to fluff and rinse 200+ gallons of the shit.

Shoulda just spent the extra dough and got Canna Bags.

Thats me trying to save some doughhh... DOH!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 14, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> Not to bad for a chicka huh? lol
> 
> 
> Sidenote:
> ...



funny you can build a room like that but you can't 1/4 turn your photos. lol.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 14, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> funny you can build a room like that but you can't 1/4 turn your photos. lol.


LOL!! working on it.....  Ima stoner whatd expect...

got people spinning there laptops trying to see my shit. hahah

Note: Pictures Fixed!!!!


----------



## kochab (Jun 14, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> LOL!! working on it.....  Ima stoner whatd expect...
> 
> got people spinning there laptops trying to see my shit. hahah
> 
> Note: Pictures Fixed!!!!


no, I saved the pic to my pc and turned it that way.
Im here and paying attention now this looks like it could get good. Thanks for the link.
I see another thread like Trenton's coming

so ganja girl I see youll be using a soiless medium so how will the plants be raised in this op?
I need all the fleshy details


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 14, 2008)

the Juicy bits Hey?

So here's the low down skinny...

SOG of course, no veg (except for 3 day transitional period).

400 plants, 3000 watts (1000 watt HPS X3). (roughly 133 per light)

Growing from seed (Yep 400 seeds, actually gonna germ 600 to be safe)
No clones (although may be getting some Sensi from a Buddy Back east)

All known Genetics (paid out the ass for this many seeds)

Strains that will be grown:

3/4 of total seed stock:
Mega Bud
Buzzberry
White Alaskan
Rocklock
Ak47
Pure Afghan
a few Recon I got for free
Dynamite
top 44

1/4 of total seed stock:

A local purple variety of a purple strain that was amazing and was perfectly seeded, sold to me still in buds. (great looking seeds, that I could tell were perfectly mature)

Hoping to keep one mother from each strain (if room permits) in my DWC system, using t8 flouros for next go around.

We are going to germ the seeds in rockwool A-Ok's under t8 flouros.
Hopeing 400 make it out of 600. Keep all known genetic strains that survive, discard all extra bagseeds that make it to either the outdoors, or to other growers here, or to the local dumpster!!! gotta do what we gotta do...

NO seeds are feminised! the bag seed could be, but I highly doubt it given the circumstances I got the seeded buds (which BTW was some seriously high quality bud despite being seeded), amazing traits, crystals, ect, ect.

So Half will most likely be Male.

200 plants female is what we are aiming for.

Our goal this first time around is to only make 4 lbs off 200 plants under the 3k.
no veg., hoping to average 7-10g a plant

I use Supernatural Powdered Nutes because I LOVE THEM!!!
also B1 through out the whole grow.
And SuperNatural Bud Blaster

We will be spraying Dutch Mater Reverse and penetrator in the first and third weeks of flower.

and flushing for Two weeks...

We are not commies (i.e. commercial growers) this is all for me and other patients too last a loooonnnggg time

So thats most everything, I see if I can think of more....


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 14, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> Not to bad for a chicka huh? lol
> 
> 
> * Sidenote:
> ...



VERY VERY VERY VERY IMPRESSIvE!!!

yea coco coir bricks are for the birds. its shitty, imo. i wouldnt use it unless i was to use it for my worm farms (if i had one)

to me the best coco is the canna coco....there is another brand name out that is good and flawless, people swear by this shit too....but i forget the name!

50L bags of Canna Coco = $16 - $18 bucks.


another inch of advice, you know coco is a cal and mag hog! i hope you got sometype of cal/mag supplement/additive!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 14, 2008)

also, you should be getting way more than 7-10grams a plant sweetie....

way more.....something like 1/2 - 1oz per plant.... i think you can do it!

also.... i dont think you should start from seed. if i were you.....i woulda been already germinated some of the genes....pop in the DWC, sex, and clone clone clone!

how are you going to keep the plants from seed so small? heavy pruning and topping? especially since it needs to be a little bit older (and have more nodes) since its coming from seed, however you can flip 12/12 anytime....

but im sure you already know all this...lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 14, 2008)

have you picked out a viper yet?





i too agree with the starting from seed thing. maybe start from seed this first run but from there i would go clones. i think you said that though. once you start from clones you can flower them as soon as they root and you should see 15 - 20 grams a plant easy.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 14, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> have you picked out a viper yet?
> 
> ......




hahahahaha


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 14, 2008)

and where the hell are the pics of the final harvest? and what's the final weight, damnit?


----------



## mr west (Jun 14, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> and where the hell are the pics of the final harvest? and what's the final weight, damnit?


Lmao


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 14, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> and where the hell are the pics of the final harvest? and what's the final weight, damnit?


u crack me up!


----------



## kochab (Jun 14, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> have you picked out a viper yet?





fdd2blk said:


> and where the hell are the pics of the final harvest? and what's the final weight, damnit?





LoudBlunts said:


> u crack me up!


No kidding. I wish trenton were here to have read that. lol
maybe we should link her to that so she knows what were talking about?


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 14, 2008)

Please DO post that link!!! 

and a wise man once told me not to count my nuggets before I grow em!
so no viper... hahah. Im more of a Ford Gal, but more on that some other time...

You guys Really think I can pull a half O a plant? We never got that in our rotationals?

then again they only had a single 1000 watter. FINGERS CROSSED ON THAT ONE!


And Yeah I know Seed Vigor is gonna be hard to deal with, but its just for this first go around, then I hope to keep one mother of each strain and clone, clone, clone...

Thanks for all the kind replies Guys! 

oh and seeds are gonna be germed in rockwool Tonight!!!

Cheers

GG


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 14, 2008)

why rw? if you are going coco, why not keep it natural and go with rapid rooters or cocostarters?

i think they are better than RW imho


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 14, 2008)

yes it is possible for half O plant.....people get 1oz per


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 14, 2008)

We have a Ton of the A-Ok's sitting around, we gotta use em sometime, didnt really want to go out and get coco plugs, plus I have really good exp working with Rockwool.

It'll work, after all its only needed for them to poke thier little heads above ground for a few days, then into the bags!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 14, 2008)

the infamous "link" .......... https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/39389-60-plant-grow-setup.html


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Jun 14, 2008)

GG, waidaminit- you're planning to SoG from SEED?

um... no. Say it ain't so.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 14, 2008)

Al B. Fuct said:


> GG, waidaminit- you're planning to SoG from SEED?
> 
> um... no. Say it ain't so.


It is so, I know its a crazy plan that might just get outa control real quick.
and it wouldnt be this way if we werent shut down earlier this year. But we have patients waiting on us, and its only gonna be for this first go around.

Plus because of % of males, there are only gonna be 200 under 3k watts, thats how we plan to manage it appropiatly

after this is all over it will be back to 400 clones a go under 3k.

They will be placed according to different "heights" and shapes into a bowl pattern around the lights center with the biggest plants on the outside and smallest one directly under the lights.

Wish me luck Al B Im gonna need it!

BTW al-B how do I hide this grow from my MOM? JK


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks for the PM woman! I'm subscribing, you proved you mean business with your first posts. You did all that work by your lonesome?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 14, 2008)

from the looks of things so far you need NO luck. you know what you're doing.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 14, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Thanks for the PM woman! I'm subscribing, you proved you mean business with your first posts. You did all that work by your lonesome?


Did indeed, not a soul helped me!!! It got a little scary a few times with the walls, but it wasnt tooo bad..


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 14, 2008)

Dude, REP just for all that work!

I'm lookin forward to watching this grow journal, because you're not playing around.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 14, 2008)

did she mention, she's a dudette?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 14, 2008)

I know she's a female, I already called her woman once, lol. I can't help the fact that I say the word dude, or the fact that I generally type it how I talk it, so.....


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 14, 2008)

i told you bout that tongue girl


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Jun 14, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> It is so, I know its a crazy plan that might just get outa control real quick.
> and it wouldnt be this way if we werent shut down earlier this year. But we have patients waiting on us, and its only gonna be for this first go around.
> [...]
> 
> BTW al-B how do I hide this grow from my MOM? JK


well, rotsaruck- but I see why you're going the way you are. Presume you have plans for a mother plant area, clonebox/es for the future etc etc etc right?

You hide this grow from your mom by making sure she's always in another area code.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 14, 2008)

handwatering 200 plus plants? wowzers!


----------



## panhead (Jun 14, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I know she's a female, I already called her woman once, lol. I can't help the fact that I say the word dude, or the fact that I generally type it how I talk it, so.....


My wife calls girls dude too 

Its even in your avatar


----------



## panhead (Jun 14, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> thats all for Now!!!


Thats all for now,are you shitting me ! thats alot to swallow all by its lonesome,you've done one hella job,plus rep.

What are your future plans for watering such a large sog,ive developed a gravity feed method for mine, its not perfect but it does cut the watering time in half easily,please share your intended method if you've made it that far yet,if not i can give you the ideas ive put together so far in my sog's.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 14, 2008)

Now show them all what a woman can do!+ rep!


----------



## kochab (Jun 14, 2008)

this shits gonna get crazy quick. Just my type of thing
Im thinking about trying to bring my plant count up a bit myself....
Hopefully Ill be able to do it from clone and not more seeds though.
Cloning when you dont have the space for a proper indoor setup is hard though.

Your one lucky gal thats for sure.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all the positive Reply's!!!!

Dude is a word that comeout of my mouth like every ten seconds. hahah I call everybody dude!

As for watering, truthfully my only plans are to water each bag once a day by hand.
Panhead I would love, LOVE some suggestions on a gravity type hose feeder mabob.

Oh and Al- B Yeah the whole area next to the "box" is Gonna be another box for Mother and clones 

I figure I got two months to get it done though  haha

Were going this way because since we got shut down at our old place back in febuary, we have been having to refer (lol) our patients to clinics around here for thier supply, and They are really complaining about having to PAY so much for thier medicine when our re-imbursement fees were extremely well suited to them.

We really dont want to loose any patients, so WE NEED TO PUMP OUT A HARVEST HARDCORE, and cant wait any longer for clones....

Thanks for all the REP too peoples, Im finally over 100, so I get two positives YAY!


----------



## panhead (Jun 14, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> As for watering, truthfully my only plans are to water each bag once a day by hand.
> Panhead I would love, LOVE some suggestions on a gravity type hose feeder mabob.


Ok,i'll post up a few pics after i visit the grow op in the morning.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 14, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> Thanks everyone for all the positive Reply's!!!!
> 
> Dude is a word that comeout of my mouth like every ten seconds. hahah I call everybody dude!
> 
> ...



you said you did this all alone but you keep saying "we" and "our". what's up, ........................... dude?


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 15, 2008)

I built the whole thing alone..
I grow the whole thing alone...

But I am not the only caregiver that Finances and manages the op/dispense.

Im just the lonely grower...
Im the person who gets stuck doing all the dirty work.

What'd ya think I have multiple personalities... 

Oh and these are my helpers


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 15, 2008)

What if she meant like, the Royal We? I do that sometimes....


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 15, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> What if she meant like, the Royal We? I do that sometimes....


That is actually how I meant it, but I think FDD looks to far into things.

haha whats that called like noism or something.?


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Jun 15, 2008)

Caption contest!!



ganjagoddess said:


>


"HEY YOU! That better be a tin of CAT FOOD you're opening"

"OK, you go for the throat, I'll rip her lungs out and little Bobby can just sit there and look deceptively cute- she'll never know what hit her"

"WE R DETH KATS FRUM HELL - HAND OVER THE KITTY TREETZ"


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 15, 2008)

panhead said:


> My wife calls girls dude too
> 
> Its even in your avatar


DUDE! You're so right! lol, seriously, I didn't even think of that.



ganjagoddess said:


> Dude is a word that comeout of my mouth like every ten seconds. hahah I call everybody dude!


lol, good to know I'm not the only one.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 15, 2008)

i wasn't callin' you out. it just kept popping out at me. grow on.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 15, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


>



"did you bring your hammer?"


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 15, 2008)

This is my other kitty, but shes not a helper. more like a lazy bitch...still luv her though.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 15, 2008)

I was looking into the royal we, and I found this and thought it was funny

United States Navy Admiral Hyman G. Rickover told a subordinate who used the royal we: "Three groups are permitted that usage: pregnant women, royalty, and schizophrenics. Which one are you?"[_citation needed_] This was said as the subordinate was speaking for superiors without authority as well as in an unofficial capacity.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 15, 2008)

Well I'm two of the three. Ill let you guess which ones.

god I'm full of myself... lol


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 15, 2008)

pregnant and schizo? cuz I couldn't see royalty kickin it here on riu...

I mean, they have important things to do don't they? Marrying their cousins and what not.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 15, 2008)

funny... naw Im probally just skitzo then...

ya Think "we" need to see a Shrink?

If I were prego it would be the ninth wonder of the world... next to al B who gets 2100 grams a 1000 watt light!


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Jun 15, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> If I were prego it would be the ninth wonder of the world... next to al B who gets 2100 grams a 1000 watt light!


2100g (74 odd oz) per 1000 sounds high... I get between 1.25-1.5z per plant and I take out 23 plants every 2 weeks (when cool temps are not fucking with the cloning process, stopping me from feeding in more plants, that is...), so that's 28-34.5z (793-978g) per 2 weeks if all is going well. I have 2x 1000HPS, each over 46 pots. It's hard to quantify a constant-harvest op like mine in terms of grams per lamp. 

Love your construction so far. Putting in a subfloor is a great idea for controlling temps. Concrete floors sink a lot of heat and if it's cool where you are, will save you some dough.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 15, 2008)

whew...talk about trimming job....damn al b.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 15, 2008)

Yeah I ran all 3 lights today for a couple hours, the ventilation isnt hooked up to the air cooled lights, and it was at high noon, with the house AC set to 74.

My temps inside the room sat at a perfect 80.

I dont think Im gonna need my mini ac units I just bought, just some decent ventilation and I should have means to keep the room at a perfect 72-76 no prob.

This is pretty suprising for me, as I thought for some reason that shoving three 1000 watters in such a small space (8 feet by 20 feet) was really gonna super heat things.

Then again I only ran em for two hours, maybe 12 will be worse.

oh well


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Jun 15, 2008)

GG, you're working with a BIG space compared to most folks. I'm running 2kW in 8' x 9' x ~6.5' tall, about 470 cu ft, not much bigger than a walk-in wardrobe. Warms up fast without cooltubes. Presuming yours is 8 x 20 x 7, that's over 1100 cu ft. Thats a fairly large airmass to sink heat into.

Once you get the ducting installed on your lighting, you'll be more surprised yet to find that ambient in the room will barely rise at all. The _*vast *_majority of the heat convected off the lamp tubes goes out the duct.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jun 15, 2008)

Al B. Fuct said:


> GG, you're working with a BIG space compared to most folks. I'm running 2kW in 8' x 9' x ~6.5' tall, about 470 cu ft, not much bigger than a walk-in wardrobe. Warms up fast without cooltubes. Presuming yours is 8 x 20 x 7, that's over 1100 cu ft. Thats a fairly large airmass to sink heat into.
> 
> Once you get the ducting installed on your lighting, you'll be more surprised yet to find that ambient in the room will barely rise at all. The _*vast *_majority of the heat convected off the lamp tubes goes out the duct.


How was the vacation???

GG--sorry about the interruption.


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Jun 15, 2008)

DR. VonDankenstine said:


> How was the vacation???


it was vinaka bula bula!


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jun 15, 2008)

Al B. Fuct said:


> it was vinaka bula bula!


Glad to hear it. when u get back in full swing I have some questions requarding your rockwool clones... 

let me be the first to say: "Glad to have you back..."

I need to get off this thread befor GG starts to make fun of my name or something worse...


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Jun 15, 2008)

thanx.  

put your queries in the RW cloning thread.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks Al B for keeping non !!!ME!!! related stuff outa this thread. haah

This ones About Mmmmwha...

No offense Dankenstine.

Btw you know what dank means right?

Soft and Moist. I used to call good ganja that, until I realised Dank is the exact oppisite I like my buds to be. ha


----------



## kochab (Jun 15, 2008)

whats it looking like GG? btw care if I call you GG? lol


----------



## darksys (Jun 15, 2008)

nice setup


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 15, 2008)

kochab said:


> whats it looking like GG? btw care if I call you GG? lol


Please do, GG has more meanings than the surface shows. 

As for the setup, well being as today is Fathers day and I have yet to sleep, there wont be any piccies till tonight.

But Ive been up all night running my outlets off my subpanel I installed yesterday, and Flushing/Rinsing ohh bout 40 gallons of coco.

WORD TO ALL COCO users Dont buy Bricks, buy loose canna coco.
!!!Seriously!!!

Also been thinking big time about Al-B's setup and possibly not germing 400 seeds at once, and maybe just 200, then waitin to fill er in with clones ASAP. dunno cant decide what would be best here.... ya know.

Perpetual sounds nice also...


Need to go find some high temp white paint, but wally world apparently doesnt carry it, so gonna go hit home de pot as soon as there open.

GG


----------



## Florida Girl (Jun 15, 2008)

Great setup!! I'll definitely be watching this one... can't wait to see the show 

As for the kitty picture caption..... here's my submission...


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 15, 2008)

Thank You!!! Welcome.

Its funny too Cause I had the Giant bag of Wild Grown Catnip in my hands to get them to all pay attention when I took the pic.

I tell you store bought catnip has NOTHING on the wild stuff, its crack for kats.haha


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 15, 2008)

We have wild catnip growing all over out here...I pull one up and toss it on the floor...pretty soon the cats are rolling all over the floor.I have a cat that looks a lot like the one on the right...is it part siamese?


ganjagoddess said:


> Thank You!!! Welcome.
> 
> Its funny too Cause I had the Giant bag of Wild Grown Catnip in my hands to get them to all pay attention when I took the pic.
> 
> I tell you store bought catnip has NOTHING on the wild stuff, its crack for kats.haha


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 15, 2008)

Ya Siamiese and Ragdoll.

Actually there all related, the big guy on the left and the lazy one I posted a pic of earlier by herself are brother/sister, but they got it on and produced the one on the right and the little one.

Incest kittens!!! haha

Don't forget to Spay or nueter you cat or Dog!

I can make any of the cats instantly fight one another just by throwing catnip on the floor, I do it when I'm bored....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 15, 2008)

My Siamese I got from the wild...caught him in a live cat trap because they shoot cats down where I live, the dirty fuckers....I gave him a bath once and that is the strongest cat I have ever tangled with.So I don't think I could get him in a cat carrier to neuter him.....but thats ok because he stays inside.I get a lot of cats dropped off by my house because I'm the local sucker for kitty cats.


ganjagoddess said:


> Ya Siamiese and Ragdoll.
> 
> Actually there all related, the big guy on the left and the lazy one I posted a pic of earlier by herself are brother/sister, but they got it on and produced the one on the right and the little one.
> 
> ...


----------



## edux10 (Jun 15, 2008)

wow you are going off on that room nice indeed!!


----------



## mr west (Jun 15, 2008)

Im a bit of a cat addict lol. Heres some pics of cute kittens my mum breeds.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 15, 2008)

Pretty! I end up with a lot od strays.


mr west said:


> Im a bit of a cat addict lol. Heres some pics of cute kittens my mum breeds.


----------



## kochab (Jun 15, 2008)

I see lots of cats but no plants yet....When will they be coming?


----------



## mr west (Jun 16, 2008)

when they've had enough forplay dude, dont u know nothing lol.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 16, 2008)

O M F G ! ! ! ! ! ! scribed!!!


----------



## kochab (Jun 16, 2008)

mr west said:


> when they've had enough forplay dude, dont u know nothing lol.



aw who U talking about, You were just putting up cats too mr.west.

but I hjave to admit, I want one of these little boogers.  
It looks like a bitch like my other cat. I can use another cat to boss my roommates around. lol


----------



## Brunox (Jun 17, 2008)

holy moly .. I can see u a couple of pots there


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jun 17, 2008)

Not trying to be disrespectful GG but why all the black poly on the walls?


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 17, 2008)

As it was stated earlier in the thread... (like the second page)

Its not poly its Painters Plastic (available at your local homedept)

And it is just the outside skin. (for extra lightproofing)

White mylar has already been appiled to the inner skin.

Thanks for slaggin me in your other thread though buddy....


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jun 17, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> As it was stated earlier in the thread... (like the second page)
> 
> Its not poly its Painters Plastic (available at your local homedept)
> 
> ...


I know what thread your talking about but the slagging wasn't directed at your grow


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 17, 2008)

DR. VonDankenstine said:


> I'm not going into names but someone made a negative remark about this stuff(which is ok) but I got to see one of their rooms they built and they had done the whole thing in black plastic--WTF???---. I have come across a lot of there book found babel on this forum and after seeing there "black grow room" it made me wonder if no ever told them that black is none-reflective and holds heat???. One of the worst rooms or set-ups I've seen.


You sure, cause I would think you would think I would know that..

I'll believe you... 

but then again I can be naive sometimes....


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jun 17, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> Thanks Al B for keeping non !!!ME!!! related stuff outa this thread. haah
> 
> This ones About Mmmmwha...
> 
> ...


I don't want to mess with your post-------but my cat "blaze" did like the pics of your friends. 1+rep for pics of your cats!!!


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 17, 2008)

meee Its an open forum, chat away.. No use in really even trying to keep it tidy in here I realised... The people that care will read every single post anyways.

an newbies will come in like 57 pages back and read it alll. hahah

Sorry if I came off bitchy with that post... I was in a bad mood that day.

good to have you aboard, BTW.

an thanks for the rep....


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jun 17, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> meee Its an open forum, chat away.. No use in really even trying to keep it tidy in here I realised... The people that care will read every single post anyways.
> 
> an newbies will come in like 57 pages back and read it alll. hahah
> 
> ...


I do enjoy reading your posts---You know your stuff, I just like to poke fun once in a while(no-harm intended) I like a little constructive criticism once in a while as well---I've got thick skin and an open mind(I learn new stuff every time I jump on here) You and I would probably get along great. I will post some pics soon--then you can give them the work over-----since I'm on your post-----Are you going to hand water those bags? The reason I ask is because I run a room---120-5gall-- pots-I built a water wand with a remote switch and pump---if you go that big of bags be ready to feed 100 gallons every three days in flower.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 17, 2008)

Same as your design... Unfourtionatly I didnt really build myself a walkaway around the plants so watering is gonna get interesting for sure. hahah

Oh and I have stockpiled $600 worth of powdered supernatural Bloom nutes...
Should make about 1500 gallons worth of nutes.

I plan to feed every other day, which I know isnt ideal for Coco but Meeah what are you gonna. when your draing $40 every 5 days in nutes...

Maybe I should switched to GH, I think the cost is half. lol


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jun 17, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> Same as your design... Unfourtionatly I didnt really build myself a walkaway around the plants so watering is gonna get interesting for sure. hahah
> 
> Oh and I have stockpiled $600 worth of powdered supernatural Bloom nutes...
> Should make about 1500 gallons worth of nutes.
> ...


You could build a quick change hose(different lengths to reach the back for watering) I like and use the supernatural in a foliar spray for the first three weeks of flowering----they have good products---what size are those bags?


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 17, 2008)

The bags are Half gallons (400x).

I have 1 gallon bags too (400 x) but it just would have gotten too costly to fill 1 gallon bags not to mention time consuming with the coco Brick bales we got.

2 x 8 cu ft Coco coir bricks
1 4 cu ft Fox farm Big chunk perlite.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jun 17, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> The bags are Half gallons (400x).
> 
> I have 1 gallon bags too (400 x) but it just would have gotten too costly to fill 1 gallon bags not to mention time consuming with the coco Brick bales we got.
> 
> ...


WOW---------it will be great when it's all trimmed and cured---but I'm not jealous of the work you are going to go throu to get there. When are you going to germ the seeds?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 17, 2008)

i cant wait til flower.... a 100-200 little colas...lol


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jun 17, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> i cant wait til flower.... a 100-200 little colas...lol


She got some very nice strains in seed stock-----Maybe if were really nice she will invite us to the trim party!!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 17, 2008)

im down!!!! who's driving?


----------



## kochab (Jun 17, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> im down!!!! who's driving?


Ill drive if someone supplies a car. lol

hey Gg, wouldent happen to be around nc and need any help? I noticed you said you was having to do all the work by yourself.....


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 17, 2008)

Lol CO, but I have a buddy in NC who does rotationals... his diary is over at uk420.com.

I could really use the help, but I this is somethin I gotta do alone,... 

Thats why getting this going is taking forevever..

Almost ready to rock and roll, just gotta get the ventilation setup.

And dont worry Im taking plenty of pics.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jun 17, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> Lol CO, but I have a buddy in NC who does rotationals... his diary is over at uk420.com.
> 
> I could really use the help, but I this is somethin I gotta do alone,...
> 
> ...


It was worth a shot


----------



## darksys (Jun 17, 2008)

thats a lot of plants LOL good luck like you need it


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jun 17, 2008)

DR. VonDankenstine said:


> It was worth a shot



About the same time your pulling that truckload of gear I will be sharing some new green at the "CC08 in AmsterDamnit".


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey girl, I'm trying not to clog up your page with chatting (cuz when I get started I tend to get out of control, lol) but just wanted to let you know that I'm still here, and I for one am reading every page.

Just thought I'd drop in since your post about trying to keep it all tidy in here.


----------



## mrniecguy00420 (Jun 17, 2008)

what kinda lights are you useing and how many watts?


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 18, 2008)

the light setup is 2 1000 watt Agrostar Magnetic ballast with euro air cooled reflector with agromax ligtbulbs, and 1 1000 watt magnetic ballast with a hydrofarm valuebrite reflector hood with a sylvania bulb for the middle light.

These will eventually be relayed to power two of these rooms


----------



## mr west (Jun 18, 2008)

two rooms? A big opperation then lol, cant all be for persy can it?


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 18, 2008)

currently our patient list is over 100 people, this setup will barely be enough for our list.


----------



## email468 (Jun 18, 2008)

wowly, wowly, wowly!


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 18, 2008)

email468 said:


> wowly, wowly, wowly!


Welcome to the Jungle E-mail....

I was wondering when you would arrive...


----------



## email468 (Jun 18, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> Welcome to the Jungle E-mail....
> 
> I was wondering when you would arrive...


i've been spending far too much time arguing about UFO's/Bigfoots and other "theories" - but my waders aren't long enough to avoid all that bullshit.

time to focus on the green!


----------



## mr west (Jun 18, 2008)

Id be a patient too if the laws in this country wernt so fucked up. Even with something like MS the docs cant help ya. Im a criminal with mitigating circumstances lol.


----------



## kochab (Jun 18, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> currently our patient list is over 100 people, this setup will barely be enough for our list.


Wow. o_0 thats a lot of people to be coming off of 3 1000 watt lights girl, Ill be paying attention to see just how you do this.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 18, 2008)

!!!LECCY's DONE!!!!

whew what an accomplishment, if you all knew what that took. JEESE LOU WEEZE

wait you will, I BRB with pics...


----------



## edux10 (Jun 18, 2008)

sweet...
..


----------



## kochab (Jun 19, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> !!!LECCY's DONE!!!!
> 
> whew what an accomplishment, if you all knew what that took. JEESE LOU WEEZE
> 
> wait you will, I BRB with pics...


maybe I missed it but I have no idea what Leccy is


----------



## rictor (Jun 19, 2008)

any more pics?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 19, 2008)

rictor said:


> any more pics?


i was thinkin the same


----------



## tokezalot420 (Jun 19, 2008)

damn long thread about cats and stuff i wants more pics lol but not of the cats ... nice gl


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 19, 2008)

kochab said:


> maybe I missed it but I have no idea what Leccy is


electricity


----------



## kochab (Jun 19, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> electricity


Oh that aint nothing, somone should have told me that she was having problems with that, I could have talked her through it the easiest ways.
I can do pretty much anything to do with wiring as long as it isnt commercial work or running a new breaker box.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 19, 2008)

she was installing new breaker boxes and circuits i blv....


----------



## panhead (Jun 19, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> Panhead I would love, LOVE some suggestions on a gravity type hose feeder mabob.


Ok GG i finally got my old ass around to snapping a few pics,these pics are of the gravity watering system i use for my clones & or seedlings,it's not anything fancy but it beats the hell out of crawling around or trying to reach over & around to get at the thirsty girlies.

The system consists of a 5 gallon bucket,a non slip fitting,pvc hose,flow control knob,broom stick & duct tape.

This pic is of the bucket .







This pic is of the fitting that allows water to flow from the bucket & how i attached it,i drilled a very tight hole to match the fitting,then i screwed in the fitting to make sure it fit,then i removed the fitting & put caulking ( polyurethane ) in the hole & screwed the fitting back in,after that i attached the hose line & added more caulking to the inside & outside of the fitting,making sure to rub it in very well with my finger.

Note,try not to use Silicone caulking for this,silicone lasts a very long time but it does not stick very well to most surfaces unless a special primer is used,polyuretthane caulking lasts just as long & adhears to most anything as long as the surface is clean & dry & the caulk is rubbed in very good.







This pic is of the water line pvc hose i used,its a standard 1/4 inch line & can be found easily at Home Depot,note this water line is for my clones & seedlings & it passes water slowly which was my intention,my watering system for full size plants uses a 1/2 water line connected in the same fashion.







This pic is how the system comes together,the water line is attached to a cheesy little broom stick i got at home depot,my full size watering system uses an extendable & retractable extension handel used for attaching a paint roller to,i can reach 10ft into the grow with the extension handel on the full size system.







This pic is of the on/off/flow control knob,the hose comming from the bucket goes into one end of the flow control knob then attaches to the other side of the control knob & runs the full length of the broom stick.







This pic is of the busines end of the watering wand (broom stick).







I took a large heavy screw hook & drilled it into the ceiling,then i hang the buckets on the hook above my head & gravity does the rest.

Keep in mind that this system is for my clones only,it waters slowly,if you intend to build this you need to use 1/2 inch hose,then you'll be able to fully water a plant quick as you please.

A huge benifit of this was no more spilt nute water on the plants,plus it took my watering time down from 2 hours to about a half hour or maybe a little less.

Sorry for the extremely long explaination of how to assemble this,with your skills at building things im sure something like this would be an easy task for you,i gave the extended version of how to because if i didnt there would surely be one person who was confused & asking how to assemble it all.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 19, 2008)

be cautious of those damn compression ferules and shit! i dislike those compression rings.... they arent hard to hook up....but i'll be damned if you dont hook her up right you'll have problems! leaking problems!


----------



## sir smokesalot (Jun 19, 2008)

Awesome setup GG! cant wait to see more. hope you make lots of yummy ganj


----------



## sir smokesalot (Jun 19, 2008)

oh and rep for that setup wow


----------



## email468 (Jun 19, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> she was installing new breaker boxes and circuits i blv....


i've installed new circuits - including breaker boxes - who needs help? But not new panels just the circuits.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 19, 2008)

i blv she's already finished!


----------



## rictor (Jun 19, 2008)

Oh man + REP PanHead
that is an awesome trick to watering


----------



## kochab (Jun 20, 2008)

hey gg, can we get an updated pic of the room in progress?


----------



## Muni (Jun 20, 2008)

Woo. Subscribing to this one. New here and in awe of such a big grow. 

Rep+ as well. you got my cherry rep. lol


----------



## kochab (Jun 20, 2008)

Muni said:


> Woo. Subscribing to this one. New here and in awe of such a big grow.


well get to lookin around then we have quite a few pretty big grows going on here @ any random time you can catch in on.

Hope that you enjoy it here as well.


----------



## honkeytown (Jun 21, 2008)

someday i will be able to do a grow like that.....but for now I am gonna live vicariously through your thread.....love the girls! subscribed...yay


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jun 21, 2008)

kochab said:


> well get to lookin around then we have quite a few pretty big grows going on here @ any random time you can catch in on.
> 
> Hope that you enjoy it here as well.


What would be sick is if we could do live stream video attached to the thread-----------Take me to the big grows-----I'm jealous...


----------



## blackcoupe01 (Jun 21, 2008)

Damn GG, very impressive doing all that work yourself. Will you marry me?


----------



## blackcoupe01 (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh and btw, Im sure your electrical is finished but should you ever have any questions PM me, Im a master electrician. Safety first! That goes for anyone needing help in that area.


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 21, 2008)

nice setup. i'm sure you've got half of RIU saying 'someday' with saucer eyes. 

you ever consider going auto-drip with the watering?


----------



## metsystem (Jun 22, 2008)

scribed  im droooling for more pics


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 22, 2008)

You ask and you shall recieve 

No mylar yet, Damn you Fedex!!!













My intake ports for the air cooled lights, each light has a seperate system with a 250 TRUE CFM inline fan for hot air extraction














Every Gow HAS TO HAVE A FIRE EXTUINGISHER!!!




























My 4 beautiful electric receps, each one of these receps is connected directly to a 15 amp breaker....






The fans turn on automatically when the ballast turn on. My ballast after running for 12 hours I can still touch, in fact I can place my hand or face on them after 12 hours of use i wanted to.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 22, 2008)

So here is the final plan!!!

I will be germinating 250 seeds.

210 of the best will go under two 1000 watt HPS lights.
105 under each light.

7 plants per 10inch by 20 inch tray, 15 trays per light.

I will let these seeds get to 3 nodes tall, then they will get a 36 hour dark period, followed by a nine week flower regime.

105 of them will be male, or if less will be killed off.

leaving 105 plants under 1 light total.

I will take the best 5 plants and stick them into the DWC mother system under t8 flouros in veg under 24 hours light.

I will then repeat this whole process once more with a third light.


By the third time I will be able to use clones from the mothers...


The goal is to harvest 105 plants every 2 weeks 5 days.

Cheers to Al B for the inspiration to go perpetual....


----------



## bobtokes (Jun 22, 2008)

i reckon growing ganja is a sign of a miss spent youth.
bet ya good at pool to lol.
cant wait to see it up and runnin dudette.


----------



## mr west (Jun 22, 2008)

looks and sounds well impressive GG, thanks for telling me of this


----------



## rictor (Jun 22, 2008)

wow that really is a legitimate setup
u have the know how to get it done the right way
i am looking forward to see this grow go by
im going to try to go perpetual when i have some $


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jun 23, 2008)

Just checking in------looking forward to some new pics1!!!


----------



## kochab (Jun 23, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> You ask and you shall recieve
> 
> No mylar yet, Damn you Fedex!!!
> 
> ...



THANKS!
oh and how much was that big bag of pearlite and where did you order it?
everything is looking top notch GG. keep up the good work.


----------



## Azgrow (Jun 23, 2008)

looking good so far....i ran a set up simlir to yours....but i hate plant counts so im going back to 15 under 3k....heres what ya should expect....peace az


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 23, 2008)

Kochab: The FF Big and chunky perlite was $40 and is a perfect mix into 15 cu ft of coco for a 20% mix.

AZgrow: Thanks for coming by, do you any other pictures of later flowering?



Also To anyone with knowledge What is a good sulfur burner to buy? are there inferior ones? ect, ect

And lastly same question about dehumidifiers 

THANKS!!!


----------



## poamgosmokewhenamready (Jun 23, 2008)

if if i was to grow say white widow in 8x5 foot closet just one or up to four depeanding on the first outcome with a 250 hps light what kind of odor controll would i need no ventalshen, a ozone generator, or carbon air filter,or just some odor gel??? can not use ventalshen at this time thats the last option but tell me any way i wont need odor controll for one plant (WW) huh? may be not even 4 huh am not like high times yet!!! uh is this were am spouse to be ? roll it up yea sounds right cheif


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 23, 2008)

go start your OWN thread... K.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 23, 2008)

just about to say that...i hate when some fuckers hijack good ppl's threads


----------



## poamgosmokewhenamready (Jun 23, 2008)

sorry dam dont know how tell me please then treat you self to a joint or sweet and how do i make my pic show am the only one can see it smoke smoke tell tell lol?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 23, 2008)

hahahah  LOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## poamgosmokewhenamready (Jun 23, 2008)

dumb ass clown i hate clowns lollllllllllllll


----------



## poamgosmokewhenamready (Jun 23, 2008)

die clown
lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 23, 2008)

i dun want to flood this thread....so i'll say it just once.....fuck u man....who hate clowns?!? lol  sorry GG


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 23, 2008)

Go to the homepage and clink the section titled Newbies. once there you will see a button on the top left that says start new thread, click it.

Cheers.


----------



## poamgosmokewhenamready (Jun 23, 2008)

big ass room i got big ass guns lol!!


----------



## rictor (Jun 23, 2008)

you are a dumb ass
and is that word supposed to be ventilation?


----------



## firsttimegrowerr (Jun 23, 2008)

wow, your setup is great! cant wait to see this one through


----------



## assrabbi (Jun 23, 2008)

true true true



bobtokes said:


> i reckon growing ganja is a sign of a miss spent youth.
> bet ya good at pool to lol.
> cant wait to see it up and runnin dudette.


----------



## assrabbi (Jun 23, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> Go to the homepage and clink the section titled Newbies. once there you will see a button on the top left that says start new thread, click it.
> 
> Cheers.


gg, come on its just another forum, but no one is as good as gg, gg is the most nigga rich nigga of rip. god another person with a 1,000 posts who is all full of themself. I understand he's tainting your little journal with all those wonderful pics of plastic and dirt. but so am I...right now...cry me a river? I guess when you don't have much you gotta take solice in something, like growing a million plants and then sticking your nose up at people about it. its ok gg Ive come to learn that your the rip "pro", huh? three cheers for gg!! hiphip. master gg can I do anything for you!!??ANYTHING?? anything to look upon your masterful grow op! OH GG!!! oh wow. thank you and farwell.

Cheers.


----------



## assrabbi (Jun 23, 2008)

lol lol lol lol lol


----------



## Azgrow (Jun 23, 2008)

i'll get some updated pics when i can gg....that grow is still going....but like i said plant counts....i can only say that if you stay doing this under high denisty sog status....use clones that are well established an about 6inches tall...you may find that after this run you'll want to do bigger plants again.....cause i hand water an do all that ish as well an man is it time consuming...also i hope you have strong fingers an someone to help...cause your gonna need it triming all that bud every couple weeks.......peace az


----------



## assrabbi (Jun 23, 2008)

its sad when an old perlite, bucket, and "I can put my schlong on my 1000w after 12hrs" thread gets hijacked. hey did you guys know I can uh, put my face on a hot plate (if I wanted to) (which I do) (want to do) (right now). ow. but hey fighting adversity! thats what this country is built on. assuming gg is from america. which I doubt. buck fush!!!


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 23, 2008)

Are your doing ok today assrabbi? Im not sure if I was insulted or complimented?

I told that guy in another thread to start his own thread, so then he came and posted the same thing in here. I was like WTF.

then it showed up in the newbie section, I answered it, then The general section where it got like 10 answers? I dunno, did I piss you off or something?


----------



## assrabbi (Jun 23, 2008)

NO NO, Im never mad, I wish you could see my dimples and big smile, Im always chinc eyed and smiling (stereotypical). I was just typing and amusing myself, poking fun at you? thats what I was gettin at. I didn't mean to fuk up your journal, just havin a bit of fun with my laptop. seriousness...uh nice huge growroom, what is that gonna yield, a truck? I wish I lived in your town, its such a big op, intense, but hey thats what Id be doin if I had more than a closet to grow with. will the 1000w light 400 plants, I think thats the figure you said. I guess your doing SOG so all the lights gonna get sucked up. By the way you pushed me to go to htg and get this 600w digi, thank you. I am very very happy with it. Im getting the same euro reflector. is it good? Whats up with your exhaust why do you have two dryer hoses on that sucker, or did you just do it like that? by the way Im awesome today, HOW ARE YOU!?!?! wakenbake with some ogkush Im soarin!I cant wait to see your room in bloom gg, STINKY, your gonna need to double carbon scrub that, wont smell a thing. Ive been thinking about doing clones in coco but Ive heard that you have to adjust the ph. any ideas. I'm pretty sure Im gonna go with a hempy bucket, I just read up on it and it seems easy. 1..2..4 smoke!!!


----------



## poamgosmokewhenamready (Jun 23, 2008)

help how do u gremanate and prevent mold build up. i see your like a high times jr. me am drinking milk lol...any way any help would help look like u know what your doing an am new to the and i dont want to go asking every one and there mother so i came to the smart one ?um i dont know how to show my post but smoke on tell later and .........


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 23, 2008)

poamgosmokewhenamready said:


> help how do u gremanate and prevent mold build up. i see your like a high times jr. me am drinking milk lol...any way any help would help look like u know what your doing an am new to the and i dont want to go asking every one and there mother so i came to the smart one ?um i dont know how to show my post but smoke on tell later and .........


wtf ?


----------



## assrabbi (Jun 23, 2008)

poamgosmokewhenamready said:


> help how do u gremanate and prevent mold build up. i see your like a high times jr. me am drinking milk lol...any way any help would help look like u know what your doing an am new to the and i dont want to go asking every one and there mother so i came to the smart one ?um i dont know how to show my post but smoke on tell later and .........


take it to another thread.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 23, 2008)

assrabbi said:


> NO NO, Im never mad, I wish you could see my dimples and big smile, Im always chinc eyed and smiling (stereotypical). I was just typing and amusing myself, poking fun at you? thats what I was gettin at. I didn't mean to fuk up your journal, just havin a bit of fun with my laptop. seriousness...uh nice huge growroom, what is that gonna yield, a truck? I wish I lived in your town, its such a big op, intense, but hey thats what Id be doin if I had more than a closet to grow with. will the 1000w light 400 plants, I think thats the figure you said. I guess your doing SOG so all the lights gonna get sucked up. By the way you pushed me to go to htg and get this 600w digi, thank you. I am very very happy with it. Im getting the same euro reflector. is it good? Whats up with your exhaust why do you have two dryer hoses on that sucker, or did you just do it like that? by the way Im awesome today, HOW ARE YOU!?!?! wakenbake with some ogkush Im soarin!I cant wait to see your room in bloom gg, STINKY, your gonna need to double carbon scrub that, wont smell a thing. Ive been thinking about doing clones in coco but Ive heard that you have to adjust the ph. any ideas. I'm pretty sure Im gonna go with a hempy bucket, I just read up on it and it seems easy. 1..2..4 smoke!!!


Well we are hoping to harvest at least 4 trucks every 2.5 weeks 

Oh and there are 3 1000 watt lights for the 315 plants. 

As for the euro reflector, IDK its ok i guess, I wish it had more lateral spread, I feel I should have gone with the cooltube setup instead, it doesnt really seal as well as it should at all, I would have to reccomend the cooltube...

The exhaust has a inline fan for each light so the lights are ventilated sperately from each other. Its not ideal and its only temporary, until our 980cfm fan arrives with our Water Boiler sized carbon scrubber!

Im doing ok, extremly busy today though.

My Mylar arrived, although it wasnt mylar.?? they sent me a roll of W+B poly film???

I like it more though so Hell Yeah!!!!


----------



## assrabbi (Jun 23, 2008)

why do you like it better? isn't mylar more reflective? cooltube be good for a closet grow?


----------



## Muni (Jun 23, 2008)

That poly seems nice. It's 90% reflective and it is a lot tougher than the mylar from the looks of it.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jun 24, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> Kochab: The FF Big and chunky perlite was $40 and is a perfect mix into 15 cu ft of coco for a 20% mix.
> 
> AZgrow: Thanks for coming by, do you any other pictures of later flowering?
> 
> ...


There almost all the same-but, go with the one that has the most watts(faster heat-up time).

FYI-------dehumidifiers use a lot of juice and you have worry about the drain bucket everyday or so----something to think about--The new portable A/C units remove humidity with the exhaust vents(no drain buckets to dump)---I use the DELONGI PENQUIN pacl----10,000btu/9.5amps/1050watts @max).


----------



## DWR (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice setup, wow.......

Peace.


----------



## smokeh (Jun 25, 2008)

really really nice. i havnt read the whole of this thread but are u growing all the same strain?

id like to see a SOG with this setup, im excited like its my own.

keep up the good work.

my fave journal ive seen on this site.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 25, 2008)

An update: I pressed GO!!! seeds are germed!!!


----------



## smokeh (Jun 25, 2008)

1st words that come to mind "holy crap"

how can u get away with growing that much? im guessing u are planning on selling most of it.. no wai can that all be for personal use


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 25, 2008)

Im planning on buying a viper....

JK if you read the whole thread ever you will get that joke..
Its a medical grow for a total of 118 patients.


----------



## smokeh (Jun 25, 2008)

um, a viper in my vocab is a snake and an induction kit on my car,lol.

thats really good. do u have legal permission to do this grow? or are u just growing it and then selling it to them?


----------



## email468 (Jun 25, 2008)

i think a viper is a bud trimming tool.


----------



## rictor (Jun 25, 2008)

holy shit. you are extreme ganjagoddess. this has to be one of the best grows and biggest on RIU. i cant wait to see a forest in that room


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 25, 2008)

... and so it begins ...


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 25, 2008)

dun dunt duh!!! (dramatic music plays)


----------



## panhead (Jun 25, 2008)

DR. VonDankenstine said:


> There almost all the same-but, go with the one that has the most watts(faster heat-up time).
> 
> FYI-------dehumidifiers use a lot of juice and you have worry about the drain bucket everyday or so----something to think about--The new portable A/C units remove humidity with the exhaust vents(no drain buckets to dump)---I use the DELONGI PENQUIN pacl----10,000btu/9.5amps/1050watts @max).


Thats a big 10/4 on the dehumidifiers,mine suck juice like a mofo,after i installed the air con units i mothballed the dehumidifier,my air con's run mostly on dry mode where it only uses half the juice as cool mode & still shoots cool air into the grow op.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jun 25, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> Well we are hoping to harvest at least 4 trucks every 2.5 weeks
> 
> Oh and there are 3 1000 watt lights for the 315 plants.
> 
> ...


There is a clear tape ( not packing tape) it's a high temp flex---I use it on my hoods to give a great seal----i'll get the info off the tape for you if you want.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 25, 2008)

sure info would be awesome!


----------



## fiender (Jun 26, 2008)

Looks cool Ganjagoddess! you'll be swimmin in herb when that stufs ready.

I guess that stupid sally thread is good for something because it led me to here!

thanks for showing us! i'm tuned in.

f


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 26, 2008)

Im just praying mr soldier doesnt lead a mission to my thread....

Welcome Fiender.


----------



## fiender (Jun 26, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> Im just praying mr soldier doesnt lead a mission to my thread....
> 
> Welcome Fiender.


 
Just to clarify.. It was your link that led me here... not Sally... 

I know you know this but I wouldn't want boost his ego if he read this and thought i was calling him "leader".

dude couldn't lead a (insert anything) to (insert anything).  except maybe the feds to his grow.


f


----------



## assrabbi (Jun 26, 2008)

any sprouters yet gg?


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 26, 2008)

They are right there, just about to poke thier little heads above the rockwool!!!!

I must say it is the fastest I have ever seen seeds grow, I am so pleased with it.

They were placed non-germed just 48 hours ago, and I suspect they will be above ground by another 24.

I am so anxious.

the temp/humidity is 84/85 and the roots are all fuzzy.

I know this because I have been peaking every know and then.

hahah


----------



## rictor (Jun 26, 2008)

=)
we are all ready and waiting for them


----------



## mr west (Jun 27, 2008)

Its hard wen they young lol, Cant wait for the baby photos lol


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 27, 2008)

RIU we have liftoff!!!








.....


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh and check out what just arrived!














I almost lost my fingers to this bad ass Mother of a fan.

It is the 8 inch Can Fan MAX, and I love it more than any can fan I have ever seen.


----------



## rictor (Jun 27, 2008)

WOW.... congrats gg. 
and nice looking fan how much was it


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 27, 2008)

It was $250 from my local hydro shop, they wanted 290 for it, but I flirted my way down.


----------



## rictor (Jun 27, 2008)

wow... thats quite a price tag. but u need it. so u had to get it


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 27, 2008)

* tingle *


----------



## $ton3r 420 (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow dude, that looks well nice. Keep us updated on the growing


----------



## Widow Maker (Jun 28, 2008)

I think I am in love. 

I cant believe you did souch a nice job, and your only 22? With a name like yours I knew you would have lots of cats. 

I was gonna suggest getting a small water pump and connect a hose to it for watering. I keep a 55 gal trash can full of water on hand and just drop the pump in and water away. 

I did 400 in an 8x20 area w/ 4 1000w. I veged about 2 weeks and flipped the lights. If you can talk GK into a video you can see my garden in Seemorebuds 3. 

Anyways nice job on the grow room. WM


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 28, 2008)

WIDOW MAKER!! you were the perfect garden???? the Klone King? Wow...

thought I only saw 2000 watts in that garden though, I think i'm thinking of the right one

Two Cooltubes on light movers?

And yeah my area is exactly 8 by 20 too! May I ask Do you think I should veg?

I wasnt planning too. Awesome that our setups are so similar,


----------



## dankiestdank (Jun 28, 2008)

Keep it up, nice work.


----------



## Widow Maker (Jun 28, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> WIDOW MAKER!! you were the perfect garden???? the Klone King? Wow...
> 
> thought I only saw 2000 watts in that garden though, I think i'm thinking of the right one
> 
> ...


My garden wasnt perfect enough to be the perfect garden. lol. About a week after GK filmed I added 2 more lights and another mover. It was pretty sweet. I wouldnt veg more than a couple weeks with that many. Lately I have been doing less plants but vegging over a month. I think I have about 60 under 3kw. I have a lot smaller area now. I am planning on this to be my last crop at this location and then when I move I will show GK what the perfect garden really is. lol. WM


----------



## sir smokesalot (Jun 28, 2008)

...and we are underway! cant wait GG


----------



## mr west (Jun 28, 2008)

lovely looking seedlings GG


----------



## fiender (Jun 28, 2008)

Such cute little babies!

you must be so proud 


f


----------



## darksys (Jun 28, 2008)

very nice babies feed them there mama's milk lmao


----------



## rictor (Jun 28, 2008)

HHAHAHAHHAHA
thats great... lol
cant wait to see them all budding
=)


----------



## Barking Mad (Jun 28, 2008)

What an inspiring grow. Awesome. 

Subscribed fo sho.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your kind words.

I will have some new pictures of some progress tonight. (hopefully)


----------



## bryant228 (Jun 28, 2008)

Bump! I'm really glad I found this grow. I shall watch with anticipation.


----------



## dankiestdank (Jun 28, 2008)

You go GG!


----------



## redirasta (Jun 30, 2008)

Not fucking around are you? Nice set-up. Interesting to see what develops.
good luck.


----------



## DRtothE (Jun 30, 2008)

^is subscribed
i don't want to blend into the background here with all this positive banter, , so I'm gonna hit you where it hurts.

........

i can't think of anything right now, but just you wait, those pretty little plants are gonna grow up to be monsters. Seed growers UNITE!!!

peace


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jul 1, 2008)

Like I Said GanjaGodess, Teach Me Your Ways!!!


----------



## kuhdoffi (Jul 1, 2008)

looking good !


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jul 2, 2008)

new pics/new pics/new pics------???????-----please?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 2, 2008)

yeaaah, new picz!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dankiestdank (Jul 2, 2008)

yeahhh new pics GG


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jul 2, 2008)

Oooh. Awesome. Pics With Chicks!


----------



## DRtothE (Jul 2, 2008)

Toki - "pics with the tits? "

.....too much Metalocalypse


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jul 2, 2008)

GG is probably up to her eyeballs in plants and busy as hell------That's a lot of work for one man let alone, one strong women---I have to say that I'm getting excited to see new pics thou.


----------



## mr west (Jul 3, 2008)

I dont supose she has to do all the work herself but yeah give the poor girl a break lol


----------



## blackcoupe01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Lookn good GG


----------



## DRtothE (Jul 3, 2008)

OH right, i mention pics with tits, and all of a suddens peoples are telling me to take a break, she's too busy. dats bull! 

dankenstien, you are a dote!

Goddess, i'm sure you're high enough not to take me TOO seriously 

but on a serious note, will you go out with me?


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 3, 2008)

Ill have you kiddies some new pics tonight. Not much different really just some seedlings that 2 inches tall?? Oh and ventilation is all set-up, Although I forgot to go pick up my can filter today, so i gotta wait till saturday...

And DrtothE, I can gurantee you couldnt afford me....

But I still love ya... thanks for following this journal!


----------



## assrabbi (Jul 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> wow, very impressive.


wow thanks, I've heard it a lot, but never from another dude


----------



## DRtothE (Jul 5, 2008)

rich bitches :shakes head:


----------



## Dabu (Jul 7, 2008)

1000w HPS I am assuming? How do you reach to the far plants to water them?


----------



## mr west (Jul 7, 2008)

DRtothE said:


> rich bitches :shakes head:


Jelouse arsehole?


----------



## DRtothE (Jul 7, 2008)

lol, joke between people who know better? 

and btw, your music sucks,


----------



## laxflap07 (Jul 7, 2008)

i wish i was a heroglotists


----------



## mr west (Jul 7, 2008)

DRtothE said:


> lol, joke between people who know better?
> 
> and btw, your music sucks,


i guessing this is directed at me?
I dont make music dude. I couldnt care less what ppl think of me or what i do. So ner! lol


----------



## DRtothE (Jul 7, 2008)

it was just a joke pointed @ your screen name Mr West

so.....ner?


----------



## assrabbi (Jul 7, 2008)

bo---ner...


----------



## mr west (Jul 7, 2008)

ah, im named after mr adam west of batman fame but yeah theres more than 1 mr west lol. I dont much care for his music too lol. Have a toke of this nice white widow i just got, puff puff pass>.>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
I retract that previous ner! lmao


----------



## DRtothE (Jul 7, 2008)

gotta love peace, what was the point of this thread again?


----------



## mr west (Jul 7, 2008)

I remember, I remember, Is it that awsome GanjaGodess's mahoosive and impressive monster grow?


----------



## DRtothE (Jul 7, 2008)

NAH!!! no wait...... nah, last i heard she dropped off the face of the planet


----------



## SVINIAR (Jul 7, 2008)

Sweet ass grow, cant wait to see the results.


----------



## Barking Mad (Jul 7, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> Ill have you kiddies some new pics tonight. Not much different really just some seedlings that 2 inches tall?? Oh and ventilation is all set-up, Although I forgot to go pick up my can filter today, so i gotta wait till saturday...
> 
> Sorry to see people Hijacking your journal.
> 
> ...


----------



## DRtothE (Jul 7, 2008)

she's only got little sprouts still, i'm not surprised she isn't posting anything yet, just be patient guys.


----------



## cannabitch (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow GG i just read this whole thread. lol. Your grow looks AMAZING! I'm gonna follow this one for sure. We plan on using all Canna products for our next grow. using canna terra flores on our flowering girls right now. I can't wait to try the canna coco. 

I'll be back for some more! 


P.S. I'm giving you +Rep for such an awesome set up.


----------



## cannabitch (Jul 8, 2008)

Damnit it says i've given out too much rep in the last 24 hours. I promise to come back and leave it once it lets me.


----------



## mr west (Jul 8, 2008)

cannabitch, did u get the canna boost stimulator and the pk 13/14 aswell?? Ive found then great.


----------



## cannabitch (Jul 8, 2008)

mr west said:


> cannabitch, did u get the canna boost stimulator and the pk 13/14 aswell?? Ive found then great.


i actually have the pk 13/14 coming in mail this week.  i've heard about the canna boost stimulator..someone told me it smell just like molasses so i'm using that (molasses) in the mean time.


----------



## Kamisori (Jul 9, 2008)

Just got done reading everything up till now and it looks great! You're going to have lots and lots of weed on your hands soon lol.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks Kamisori.

I will have new pics here by today...


----------



## slip45mag (Jul 9, 2008)

*THAT IS SWEEEEEEEEET!!!! What kind of ladies you plan to raise??????*


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jul 9, 2008)

Where is the new piccccccccccsssssssss GG?


----------



## Kamisori (Jul 10, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> Thanks Kamisori.
> 
> I will have new pics here by today...


No problem, just keep us updated!


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jul 10, 2008)

Your a tease------where's the new ink


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 11, 2008)

I am a tease... You ask and you finally recieve... You just have to bug me enough and I will...


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 11, 2008)

You didnt Think I wasnt gonna show you some skin too did you???


----------



## edux10 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice looking gooooood. Could you give me some pointers on the air cooled hood system? I have mine just taking from outside my tent then running it thru my light then outside again. It still gets to be like 90-95 degrees. What do you think?


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 11, 2008)

What CFM fan, what kind of fan. How long is your ducting run ect. Bends Twists.

Got a pic..?

Also You cant see this in my pictures but the hood is extra sealed with alumin tape.

I can keep my temps at a perfect 79 degrees with NO AC runnin and 90 degree temps outside the house....


----------



## edux10 (Jul 11, 2008)

Here is what it looks like. I have to run a/c all the time. The one side shown is the intake the other is kind of the same but I could run the duct out the window (it has a flange on it).


----------



## edux10 (Jul 11, 2008)

449 (?) CFM Vortex 6" blower fan.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jul 11, 2008)

Great job GG---Do you have a split valve on that elbow in front of your scrubber?---looks trick..


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 11, 2008)

edux10,

The only suggestion I could offer to you is to mount the exhaust hole of the blower directly to the outside vent, and eliminate the exit tubing.

Really though that small run of tubing and that blower should be practically sucking the hot air out rather quickly. I cant understand why you are having such bad temps...

Maybe the wikid bends the tubing is taking is really killing airflow.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 11, 2008)

DR. VonDankenstine said:


> Great job GG---Do you have a split valve on that elbow in front of your scrubber?---looks trick..


Yes, but its not a standard Y, its the long y splitter, used in reverse to pull less air through the lights and more through the carbon filter.

When the system runs, the walls of the box actually suck in wards and create a negative pressure zone.

the intakes are the tubes on the left powered each by a 250cfm inline fan, that then blow air into the box fan and out the front of them.


Soon Going in will be 4 Homemade DIY 3x6 flood tables.

The plants are begging me to go into there pots of coco, but I have to get the tables done first...


----------



## Schizomanic (Jul 12, 2008)

wow, jungle is the term to describe it...


----------



## mr west (Jul 12, 2008)

sounds like u got ur work cut out for u lol. looking like ur on top of things lol. And heres me moaning cuz i need to go buy some soil and repot 3 plants lol. Hats off to ya GG


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 12, 2008)

Thank you mr west, and welcome skitz.... This coming morning is gonna be a bitch, I need to get up real early like in 4 hours and start cutting wood, cause the PLAnts are going into the tables tonight or I am gonna kill them all.

well no I wont, but I just want to get the tables done with....


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jul 12, 2008)

I soooooo know what you are talking about right now...I just finished lifting my entire grow room floor 1 foot---then i turned the whole floor into a drain to waste---all done in tile----I'm fricken beat----I"ve got clones waiting to go in the room-had to wait-now have to button-up walls----I do feel for you sweetie----thanks for taking the time to post pics.


----------



## TERRORTRON74 (Jul 12, 2008)

Thats good shit, now i got a real good idea, thanks.


----------



## RandyFMF (Jul 12, 2008)

damn dude, you got a good setup going there. it's gonna be sweet when you got some in there budding.


----------



## CALIGIRL (Jul 12, 2008)

wow GG you are my new idol hah
NICE GROW!!!


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks CaliGirl, Your setup is also very, very nice....


----------



## HerbieSmith (Jul 12, 2008)

looks nice- Are you setup in a garage or?


----------



## tobaaaac (Jul 13, 2008)

This is going to be interesting to watch. I can't wait to see what the canopy height looks like once all those different plants reach all of their different heights.


----------



## DRtothE (Jul 14, 2008)

:drools:


----------



## bettertoday55 (Jul 14, 2008)

GG.....

first off this is my first scroll through this journal and might i say it makes me tingle. very nice work. i can't wait to see this all the way through. gl

edux10....
abou your temp problem with the light. i am not by any means an expert but from what i have read you are cutting off a lot of your air flow with all the drastic bends and turns in your tubing. my suggestion would be to try and find a way to have the least amount of bend as possible to see if that would help. again no expert but i think it is something like 60% of air flow is decreased with a 90 degree turn.


----------



## DRtothE (Jul 14, 2008)

it's not rocket science, is what he's trying to say.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jul 15, 2008)

My shits tied in knots and no problems----GG has the shit down----Sit down!!!----shut up!!!-----and watch!!!-------you just might learn something from the girl


----------



## tobaaaac (Jul 16, 2008)

Having a greater than 90 degree bend in your tubing can help keep light leaks down when venting to the outside. If I were having heat problems, I'd just get a bigger fan.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 16, 2008)

DR. VonDankenstine said:


> My shits tied in knots and no problems----GG has the shit down----Sit down!!!----shut up!!!-----and watch!!!-------you just might learn something from the girl


It is a fact that bending tubes reduces air flow. Ignore it if you want.


----------



## slip45mag (Jul 19, 2008)

*Hey ganga goddess i got the same clip fan you got in them pics. hahah tight that lil guy is nefty and lets out pretty good air flow but hey check it get some wire cutters or something and clip that front grill those types of fans have been known to cause fires cuz the front grill puts to much restraint on the fan and and does let the motor cool down causin it to over heat and spark up trust me plus you will get a lil more airflow with just a straight fan intstead of a that grill all up in the way just lettin you kno cuz i kno everyone would hate for our gardens to go up in smoke. especially yours looks awesome. Blaz31 PEACE *


----------



## CustomHydro (Jul 19, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> I can keep my temps at a perfect 79 degrees with NO AC runnin and 90 degree temps outside the house....


I know ur good GG, but how is this even possible??

Edux, do u have a vent for the room itself. It looks like u are just venting the light, could just be the pics... That could be an issue and the bungee cord that is making your first ninety on the intake, it looks like it's choking the tube down to a 3inch instead of a 6inch, just let it flow on a more natural curve, and vent the room itself and u will be straight. You could get a cheap 6inch duct blower at Deep Homo for under $30. Use that to vent the light and use that vortex to vent the room


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jul 19, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> It is a fact that bending tubes reduces air flow. Ignore it if you want.


 Your 100% correct and thanks for the post but in certain situations you just have to have bends---I run an extra fan so I have one pulling from the front and one pushing from the rear--I would love to have straight runs but in my situation it would be close to impossible. Thanks


----------



## edux10 (Jul 19, 2008)

^^^ This is exactly what I learned over the past days. I have to _pull_ cold air across my light. It works great now and my tent never gets above 83 degrees. I run lights at night so the air is cold night air. Works very very well, I had a crazy bend in the duct (you can see the pic a few pages back) so I had to shorten that and everything works great. The glass on my hood is actually cold. Where the light is its hot but it don't heat the room at all. Back to you GG...


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 19, 2008)

CustomHydro said:


> I know ur good GG, but how is this even possible??


air-cooled lights, Really good airflow, fans, and a aweseome air intake system.!

But with the plants in there it is actually running at 82-83 degrees with no ac.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 19, 2008)

Update:

The flood tables are done, and If I may say I am impressed by my own carpentry skills sometimes....


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh and here are the plants now under the big lights on 24/0 of lighting.


----------



## mr west (Jul 19, 2008)

looks fucking wow. Nice chippy work on the tables, i cant even hang a shelf straght


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 19, 2008)

nice work. you do all that in those ballet slippers?


----------



## snoopdog621 (Jul 19, 2008)

this thread is amazin ... i dident kno its possible to do 400 plants under 3000 watts of light ... i be usein 3600 watts myself with led pannels and cfls ... amazin work i will certainly keep a eye on this one


----------



## HerbieSmith (Jul 19, 2008)

haha or maybe barefoot 

Are you going to keep them in that size container the entire grow?
are the bags soliD plastic? if so how does the flood table get water to them?


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 19, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> nice work. you do all that in those ballet slippers?


No Mostly Barefooted, lol



snoopdog621 said:


> this thread is amazin ... i dident kno its possible to do 400 plants under 3000 watts of light ... i be usein 3600 watts myself with led pannels and cfls ... amazin work i will certainly keep a eye on this one


Actually we can fit 196 under 1 1000 watt light in two of those tables, BUT... in the pictures I took, you only see 1 of the tables under the 1000 watt light, I have two more tables ready to go in, as soon as each plant fills the space of the pot, and then we will be thinning them out to only 50 plants on each table with 4 tables, and then when the males show there faces, it will most likely be going down to 25 plants on each table....



HerbieSmith said:


> haha or maybe barefoot
> 
> Are you going to keep them in that size container the entire grow?
> are the bags soliD plastic? if so how does the flood table get water to them?


Yes, the size is 3/4 of a gallon gro bags, and they are not solid.

The tables act more as a water catcher, than a flood system, we are watering by hand for now, and a drip system will be set up soon.


Cheers, and thanks for your questions!!!

GG


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 19, 2008)

frenchy said:


> Caligrown is not around anymore because he is hidding,he owes me over a quarter pound of medecine(you know what I mean).Be very careful about that mother fucker.


OKAY!!! I dont know you, I dont know Caligrown... Why The Fuck is this being posted in my journal again?????

Do not post here anymore... K...


----------



## frenchy (Jul 19, 2008)

you asked about caligrown about 2 weeks ago,just letting you know.


----------



## edux10 (Jul 19, 2008)

Those are awsome tables that you made. I like how you cut down those trays. So what was the final count of the seedlings? Will there be extra space when you take out the dudes? Are you going to put more seeds in the empty space?


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 19, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> Do not post here anymore... K...


Is that too hard to understand...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jul 19, 2008)

hey gg, how ya been?

just thought i'd drop in and say hello


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 19, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> hey gg, how ya been?
> 
> just thought i'd drop in and say hello


Mr LB,

Great!! Things have really gotten much nicer for now that all the building is dying down, God its like I can finally take a breather. hahah

Its good to see your still around! How have you been?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jul 20, 2008)

i see, i see

i've been fine....been better....but im still waking up to another day right?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 20, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> Oh and here are the plants now under the big lights on 24/0 of lighting.




i get so busy in toke-n-talk i miss all the good grows. 

perfect garden. i love it. i'm jealous.


----------



## CustomHydro (Jul 20, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> air-cooled lights, Really good airflow, fans, and a aweseome air intake system.!
> 
> But with the plants in there it is actually running at 82-83 degrees with no ac.


Are u in a basement also? I'm just trying to get a feel for the type of AC I will get...



ganjagoddess said:


> its like I can finally take a breather.


Wow do I hear u on that one. I'm near done setting up a 32 plant aero/perpetual harvest. I'm really second guessing the perpetual aspect of all this though, everything has to be done 4 times and I need four of everything I used to only need one of. Anyways, everything looks fantastic!


----------



## DWR (Jul 20, 2008)

omg, great grow g 

what can i say....... i wish i could do that....  

How many Lamps will u be using at the end ?


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 20, 2008)

Probally 4 1000 watters, but since these are from seed and this first grow isnt perpetual (because its not from clones) Probally 6 1000 watters, or 2 1000 watters and 4 600 watters...


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 20, 2008)

did you seal those trays, or can water get through at the seams?

do the grow bags have holes in the bottom?


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jul 20, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> Probally 4 1000 watters, but since these are from seed and this first grow isnt perpetual (because its not from clones) Probally 6 1000 watters, or 2 1000 watters and 4 600 watters...


Very nice job---things are coming along well and your room looks very clean(well though out and organised---cracker lingo)-those buds will be fat as hell like FDD'S buds----I guess it takes that kind of wattage to get those baseball bat sized buds---you know-the buds that weigh over a zip.-I'm glad to here your build is coming to a finish, that shit will wear your ass out--keep up the great work and will be checking in soon... DR. V


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 20, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> did you seal those trays, or can water get through at the seams?
> 
> do the grow bags have holes in the bottom?


Completely sealed, as good if not better than any store bought plastic flood tables... They even have raised bump beds for good drainage.

the Bags do have holes in them.



DR. VonDankenstine said:


> Very nice job---things are coming along well and your room looks very clean(well though out and organised---cracker lingo)-those buds will be fat as hell like FDD'S buds----I guess it takes that kind of wattage to get those baseball bat sized buds---you know-the buds that weigh over a zip.-I'm glad to here your build is coming to a finish, that shit will wear your ass out--keep up the great work and will be checking in soon... DR. V


Thanks Doc, Yeah we are hoping to make 1 ounce plants!! Might be hard though towards the outer edges of the trays to get up to that, but we will see!


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jul 20, 2008)

The nice thing is that if you get weak areas-you can move your bags around to bal things out---I dont think you will have any problems with those numbers---I'm getting zips with 2- 600 over 4'x8' and your going to have alot more juice--should surprise you---are you going to run co2 this time?


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 20, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> Completely sealed, as good if not better than any store bought plastic flood tables... They even have raised bump beds for good drainage.
> 
> the Bags do have holes in them.
> !


I see that it's sealed under the trays. The reason I asked is that I did something similar with trimmed trays like that, and had a problem sealing them perfectly. What ended up happening is that water was trapped underneath them in the waterproof bottom, which was not good. I ended up pulling the trays and letting the sealed bottom do the work. I had sealed it with that spray plastic stuff, so I could rest pots on it without worry. I could imagine that with the visqueen that you would worry about pots tearing it, but it seems the grow bags would be ok. If the drainage holes are on the bottom, however, that's a problem .... anyway, just thinking out loud.

What I'm trying to say is that if water can get underneath those trays, it will never dry, and you probably don't want it under there.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jul 20, 2008)

bad ass custom flood trays!

what kinda wheels are those? i'd be scared to use them....they look like they cheap-wont-hold-heavy-weight wheels....but im sure you've already looked into all that....

you sure you dont need any company? lol 

i knew i liked you for some reason.... and not to mention,when you first joined, you would always say something to me. yanno like walking down the street and speaking to people? just being nice...that reminds me of you. b/c you know you cant say w/sup or hey to everybody some turn ya nose up, some get real rude and disrespect while only a few speaks back with a smile.....

and you know i love a chick who is DIY

but dont get it twisted, i think i've seen the bitch come out....lol

much love gg!


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 20, 2008)

DR. VonDankenstine said:


> The nice thing is that if you get weak areas-you can move your bags around to bal things out---I dont think you will have any problems with those numbers---I'm getting zips with 2- 600 over 4'x8' and your going to have alot more juice--should surprise you---are you going to run co2 this time?


Ya My trays are actually 3 feet by 6 with a 1000 watt for each one... So we should do decently...



ceestyle said:


> I see that it's sealed under the trays. The reason I asked is that I did something similar with trimmed trays like that, and had a problem sealing them perfectly. What ended up happening is that water was trapped underneath them in the waterproof bottom, which was not good. I ended up pulling the trays and letting the sealed bottom do the work. I had sealed it with that spray plastic stuff, so I could rest pots on it without worry. I could imagine that with the visqueen that you would worry about pots tearing it, but it seems the grow bags would be ok. If the drainage holes are on the bottom, however, that's a problem .... anyway, just thinking out loud.
> 
> What I'm trying to say is that if water can get underneath those trays, it will never dry, and you probably don't want it under there.


The trays use 45 mil Pond Liner (expensive stuff). Layed just as if they were a pond, and the 10x20 trays are cut, and just layed in there.

Your right water will porballally always be under neath them, but since its drain to waste, and top drip/handwatered fed it shoul pose no problems.



LoudBlunts said:


> bad ass custom flood trays!
> 
> what kinda wheels are those? i'd be scared to use them....they look like they cheap-wont-hold-heavy-weight wheels....but im sure you've already looked into all that....
> 
> ...


Ya the wheels are super cheap but rated to 50 pounds each, essentially I should be okay, if one breaks I dont really see anything too bad happening. I dont think the table would topple.

And thanks you for the compliments (I think), I learned carpentry from my Step father.. Wood is the most amazing thing to work with, no two pieces are alike, and it is compleltely malable in sorts....

If you guys ever need anything built wood wise, Please let me know.

these tables were constructed for $62 a piece, and a 4x8 would cost $74 raw material.

But seriosuly shelfs, rocking chairs, cabinets anything wood I can do it.....

I have every episode of New Yankee workshop... hahaha


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh i see it's drain to waste. I didn't get that part. that's good. Hopefully that way no water will sit long enough to grow anything in there..

If you're setting up a drip system, now is probably a good time to consider supports for running main lines up the middle of the table just above pot level. You could run a pipe main line or two at say 1/3 and 2/3 widths, or run bars to attach 3/4" line to that run off the table, either to hose or pumps. That would be pretty trick.

Shaping up nicely.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 20, 2008)

thanks for the advice...

Ok Im out for a hour or two, Im gonna go tanning.... haha


----------



## Barking Mad (Jul 22, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> Oh and here are the plants now under the big lights on 24/0 of lighting.


Ree-eee-wind.

Play it again Sam!

Bloody Awesome GG!!


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jul 23, 2008)

That room is strating to fill up real fast----befor long you will be up to you eyeballs in bud...


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 25, 2008)

Just thought Id post a update:

They are vegging nicely


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 26, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> Just thought Id post a update:
> 
> They are vegging nicely


your garden lives up to your namekiss-ass


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 26, 2008)

They are looking great.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jul 26, 2008)

Lookin excellent GG.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jul 26, 2008)

No, they are looking FANTASTIC! LOL


----------



## mr west (Jul 26, 2008)

Fuggin sweeeet, how long u veggin for? or will u go on plant stature?


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 26, 2008)

wow just read your hole journal..very good work...are planing on useing c02..that could increace your yield's up to 35%...and a reg for a tank is about $100 buck's..you cant get more yield for your money...with a co2 regulater..and a used tank...so keep up the hard work...da plantDOC


----------



## jonnyk (Jul 26, 2008)

awesome job! I will learn from you.

-J


----------



## CALIGIRL (Jul 26, 2008)

wow there look great!


----------



## honkeytown (Jul 26, 2008)

two thumbs up GG. when you gonna flower those babies?


----------



## chronic123 (Jul 26, 2008)

i apologize i just skimmed the last 10 pages...What lights were those when u were germinating with them? And the dirt coco what is that lol? imma newb


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 26, 2008)

The germ lights a 4 foot t8 (mix of 6500k and 5000k) Flouro tubes shoplights from homedepot.

And Coco is basically coconut husk, mixed with peat, it is essentially like dirt, but it is inert so therefore basically hydroponic.

Thanks for reading...


----------



## chronic123 (Jul 26, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> The germ lights a 4 foot t8 (mix of 6500k and 5000k) Flouro tubes shoplights from homedepot.
> 
> And Coco is basically coconut husk, mixed with peat, it is essentially like dirt, but it is inert so therefore basically hydroponic.
> 
> Thanks for reading...


 
thank u for responding ur grow seems to be going very nicely ...


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 26, 2008)

Yeah Except for a Iron Deficiency Im having for no reason.....


----------



## chronic123 (Jul 26, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> Yeah Except for a Iron Deficiency Im having for no reason.....


 
lol shit happens...u started all them from seeds... did u soak the rockwool cubes in ph 7 water for like a day? u add any nutes to the seeds?


----------



## Barking Mad (Jul 26, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> Just thought Id post a update:
> 
> They are vegging nicely


Is it worth getting a fan to try and rock the light gently, mine does that and it prevents any constant shadows, and helps prevent any hot-spots too.

The plants look a little darker closest to your camera, poss a little smaller too, although that could just be the angle.

Just a thought. 
It's looking real good GG


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey G.G did you read that grow journal that the gye..is trying to grow 15lb's off 12 indoor plant's that only vegged for 3 week's...i do think that it is posabale but if he vegged them for like 3 mounth's and then got them tree's..i just think it's a little to mutch to ask for from 12 plant's that only vegged for 3 week's...you have a better chance of geting 15lb's then him..am not disrespecting him in eney way but i just would like your inpoot on this topic b-cuz your well a good grower,,so what do you think... and by the way you have one of the best room's on rollitup so keep up the good and hard work
da plantDOC


----------



## DRtothE (Jul 27, 2008)

looking good GG, yields are gonna be very nice this year.

can't wait to see these babies around Christmas.


----------



## mr west (Jul 27, 2008)

they will be gone by christmas id hope lol


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jul 28, 2008)

whats shakin bacon----looks like things are coming along nicely---love the pics...


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 28, 2008)

Switchin to flower tonight me thinks, ooh part of me wants to veg these all out for another month and make 200 3 ounce plants but alas I will probally just try for the 1 ounce plants if I can, doubt I will get that but they have been vegging for a while now.


----------



## mr west (Jul 28, 2008)

well good luck then hope u get oz and half a pllant. shouldnt be too tricky.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 28, 2008)

mr west said:


> well good luck then hope u get oz and half a pllant. shouldnt be too tricky.


 hey you think that!!!that your avadar is funny a old women getting kick in the face...that's sad...da plantDOC


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 28, 2008)

I think now's a good time. It's going to get tight in there as it is. Are you still watering by hand?


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 28, 2008)

ya this chick is going to get more then she think's off it..it's looking very good..am glad that she desided to vegg them for at least a little bit...da plantDOC


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 28, 2008)

oh i forgot they're unsexed from seed, so the tray won't be quite as full.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 28, 2008)

we have two more trays actually not in there right now. (4 total), and two light movers because I decided to try and light all the plants with just 2 1000 watters on light movers, gotta go get a dehumidifier and a AC unit tonight...

So in theory I could spread the plants out quite a bit then when they are sexed out and we only have 100 left thats only 25ish per tray, which in theory means I could really veg these babies out if I wanted too.

Hmmm Decisions, Decisions... what would your guys advise be???


----------



## tobaaaac (Jul 28, 2008)

I vote veg the crap out of it.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 28, 2008)

you only have one room, right?

it'd be nice to be able to do both and compare yield per plant vs. veg time and do the math to see which is best in terms of time and electricity. that way you would also have product availabe ASAP yet quell the urge grow trees...


----------



## honkeytown (Jul 29, 2008)

with your setup I would be sad to see them not be vegged a little longer.....either way though you will have a great harvest from them


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 29, 2008)

I think I concur, Massive veg, and ridiculous lighting it is.

Im going to go all out and try my hardest to yeild 100 2-3 ounce plants....

There you have it ladies and gentleman, the votes are in....

Will veg until I have at least 2-3 feet tall plants...

Need to quit the 24 hour lighting though, and switch to 18/6 to save on the bill. haha


----------



## honkeytown (Jul 29, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> I think I concur, Massive veg, and ridiculous lighting it is.
> 
> Im going to go all out and try my hardest to yeild 100 2-3 ounce plants....
> 
> ...


Yay...I think you will be so much happier....until that is the time comes for trimming...he he he


----------



## HATCH (Jul 29, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> Just thought Id post a update:
> 
> They are vegging nicely


OMG!!!!!!!!,,,,,,,,Will You Marry Me??????????,,,,,,,,,,,,I Love You Long Time!!!!!!!!kiss-asskiss-asskiss-asskiss-ass


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jul 29, 2008)

I guess you will have to weight it all out---more veg time--more weight but longer between cycles---less veg time---less weight---shorter time between cycles---to get those plants to blow up your going to need to go to bigger bags and alot more coco--more cash up-front---something to chew on.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 29, 2008)

yes, the need for transplant is a need to weigh heavily.


----------



## honkeytown (Jul 29, 2008)

I dunno...I am thinkin 2 foot plants can be pulled off in those bags as long as you keep those roots happy...I know we have all seen Fdd do the giant trees in little pots...hmm I am using the same bags so I am gonna have to keep an eye


----------



## DRtothE (Jul 29, 2008)

you also have to keep in mind, once you start cloning, how long will it take for a certain amount of mothers to produce a certain amount of clonable limbs.

at any rate, i think you are going to do better than you expected, 1 ounce per plant isn't hard to do, and 2-3 begginers do all the time. again, i believe in your ability, and you are confident enough to make the best plants anyone would wanna smoke off of.

P.S. it's just my opinion, but 24/0 is just unatural, keeping it to 18 or even 16 hours of light a day is a smart move either way i'd think. sorry for my adding of 2 cents ;P


----------



## Azgrow (Jul 30, 2008)

i will give my prediction right now if you veg those plants much longer....after the flip your gonna have not enough aera for each plant to bud an produce fully..meaning more popcorn....i say flip em now..get your moms going for your next run while this one finishs so you can see tryuly what works best...if you flower em out an find you could let em get bigger next time..then so be it....just dont be greedy thinking only of rootspace....peace az


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 30, 2008)

Whats up AZ,

You know I am seriously thinking you are right to be honest, just get it over with and move onto clones to flower, the seed plants are all uneven, and gonna be difficult to work with.

Although buying more lights isnt a problem....

Its kinda a trade off, but one I am willing to make I think.

Look at me, I keep facilating on what to do, haha

I think I will be flowering in about a 4 days or so...


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jul 30, 2008)

honkeytown said:


> I dunno...I am thinkin 2 foot plants can be pulled off in those bags as long as you keep those roots happy...I know we have all seen Fdd do the giant trees in little pots...hmm I am using the same bags so I am gonna have to keep an eye


---You are right bro it can be done in the small bags---***BUT***it takes longer for a plant to grow big in a small cont. to a certain point or degree---bigger containers faster growth. Sounds false but take 2 plants say 8 weeks old in 16 ounce cups--take one and transplant to a gallon container---grow both for two weeks---the gallon plant will be bigger.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 31, 2008)

I turned off the Flouros in the room, and the temp dropped 3 degress to a perfect 77-78.

The plants really liked this alot, and they are an average of 9-12 inches right now

Pictures tonight.


----------



## HerbieSmith (Jul 31, 2008)

mmm- jealous.


----------



## ZeOdekoza (Aug 1, 2008)

WoW great job think ill tune into this one very nicely done GG made my day b4 i have to put in a 12 today


----------



## honkeytown (Aug 1, 2008)

I agree the plants grow slower in a smaller container...the thing I was thinking is....its gonna take some time to get mothers in place and flip clones....so..in the mean time grow these as big as possible...half are gonna disappear anyway...so there is the free space....and as far as the bags go....plants with a smaller root base will not get as wide....so it may help to save room too seeing as how they will grow more up than out...i dunno....just a thought


----------



## DRtothE (Aug 3, 2008)

i agree w/ honkey


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 3, 2008)

THAT dose not take a test to know that plant's grow faster in biger pot's...i grow in 5gal only...da plantDOC


----------



## ZeOdekoza (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey GG how are thoes little babies doin for ya they must be getting big by now hope to see some pics soon


----------



## ganjagoddess (Aug 5, 2008)

Almost all of them are over a foot tall, some are 15 inches.

Some are a little bit stretched because there are so many and sup par lighting to do the job. But its not all that bad, ya know.

Also they are actually beginnning to preflower, I have identified about 43 females so far.

Only 2 males, but males take longer and are harder to pick out right away.

Also I am switching to flower in the next day or two. SO YAY!!!

Tempature is a perfect 72-76.

um... I throw some pics up soon.


----------



## growman3666 (Aug 5, 2008)

wow ganja thats all i got to say, 
great job ill be back


----------



## HerbieSmith (Aug 5, 2008)

sweet- i gotta tell u i am wishing i'd bought 400 seeds instead of trying to clone right now!!! I hope it keeps going smooth for ya


----------



## ZeOdekoza (Aug 6, 2008)

> Almost all of them are over a foot tall, some are 15 inches.



That sounds great keep up the good work GG. Im to tire this morning to think of anything else to say right now sry lol but it is 4:30am


----------



## ceestyle (Aug 6, 2008)

for the love of god, can we get some pictures?


----------



## tobaaaac (Aug 7, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> for the love of god, can we get some pictures?


...right...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 7, 2008)

Still watching.....I feel like a voyeur.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Aug 7, 2008)

Must be hard at work as always...


----------



## ganjagoddess (Aug 7, 2008)

You better believe it, you have no idea how much freakin work was last night...

87 confirmed females, 80 still unconfirmed, and 4 mini trees I have no idea why Im keeping alive in hyrdoton.


----------



## honkeytown (Aug 7, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> You better believe it, you have no idea how much freakin work was last night...
> 
> 87 confirmed females, 80 still unconfirmed, and 4 mini trees I have no idea why Im keeping alive in hyrdoton.


87 females.....I am so jealous....great job GG...you may not have the expected room for flowering if they keep showing up girls at this rate...lol


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Aug 7, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> You better believe it, you have no idea how much freakin work was last night...
> 
> 87 confirmed females, 80 still unconfirmed, and 4 mini trees I have no idea why Im keeping alive in hyrdoton.


----I do know-and I feel for ya------it seems like it goes on and on and on and...you get the point anyway look forward to some pics when you get a chance.


----------



## ZeOdekoza (Aug 8, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> You better believe it, you have no idea how much freakin work was last night...
> 
> 87 confirmed females, 80 still unconfirmed, and 4 mini trees I have no idea why Im keeping alive in hyrdoton.



Thats great cant wait to see what they look like bet there beautiful by now. Keep up the hard work cant wait to see them flower. Wish I could smell what it smells like in that room  Ill keep an eye out for the pics when you can get them. Great job 
later GG


----------



## DRtothE (Aug 11, 2008)

Hang tough for your fans GG, anxiously waiting to see those trees. America believes in you!


----------



## mr west (Aug 11, 2008)

the world is watchin too lol.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 11, 2008)

OMG indeed


----------



## ganjagoddess (Aug 11, 2008)

Well, I have 90 confirmed females all about 18-20 inches tall, some are almost 2 feet.

But there in lies the problem.

I have 2000 watts and 90 2 foot tall trees, that will be 4 feet tall when flowered.

Its just not enough wattage to tree ratio/size.

I am thinking What if I were to Clone 400 clones off the 90, root them and immediatly flower them?

It would help me alot, because then I dont have to cut the legs on my tables, and then I get consistently tall clones to flower from.

What does RIU think??

If I get some good replys I'll post pics tonight of the ninety females.

Thanks for everyones help.


----------



## HerbieSmith (Aug 11, 2008)

my vote is to keep back ten to use as mothers- flower the rest  .


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 11, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> Well, I have 90 confirmed females all about 18-20 inches tall, some are almost 2 feet.
> 
> But there in lies the problem.
> 
> ...


i'd clone em and flower them immediately! throw the rest outside!


----------



## DRtothE (Aug 11, 2008)

what LoudBlunts said, by all means throw them outside and start the field of green. This has to be my favorite thread right now, i am flippen excited. aha


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 11, 2008)

and yes gg, i know you have to stay within your state guidelines...

but for the ganja gods sake!!!

you just cant discard the rest of the monsters! it will be an injustice and i will call you an undercover DEA agent!

JUST DONT DO IT /riley


----------



## ceestyle (Aug 11, 2008)

i say cut the legs. You can prop it on blocks or a table later. Someday you'll want to grow trees, so why not set it up now? A little carpentry vs. a lot of cloning and potting.

Get a light mover. Lollipop. Take a few moms. 

Cloning and rooting is so so much work, and you'll waste so much of the plant you've already grown. 

You wanted the trees; grow them.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Aug 11, 2008)

See there in lies the true dilema, they would have to die, I cannot steal the trees and take them to be flowered outside.

I HAVE TO stay within state rules on this....

Believe you me, I cringe at the thought of killing 90 female plants....

CRINGE>>><<<

I think I will flower these, but I need two light movers ASAP...

I really feel though Because it will be so crowded that the plants will highly highly underproduce.

But thats life, Im just hoping for not to many airy buds...

But what can you do being that these were from seed...


----------



## ceestyle (Aug 11, 2008)

prune them, prune them, prune them. think mega - SOG. 

where's my pics?


----------



## honkeytown (Aug 11, 2008)

pull a few clones off of your best girls GG and turn them into mothers...when you are done flowering these you will be ready for 90 more clones from your mothers


----------



## CustomHydro (Aug 12, 2008)

SCROG "em all", all 90 GG!! LOL 
Okay, let's get serious!
Light movers are a great advantage to have either way, so, like u said pick up a couple of those asap! Otherwise, I'm with CEESTYLE, PRUNE them well so they focus on producing fewer buds causing fat, tight, sticky, dank, emmmmmm emmm! My mouth is watering all over the keyboard
Whatever you decide to do GG, GL!


----------



## ganjagoddess (Aug 12, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> prune them, prune them, prune them. think mega - SOG.
> 
> where's my pics?


I'm Tryin to think MEGA-SOG, but the idea isnt sitting right with me...

I am attemting to lollipop them even though there like 2 feet tall, and semi strectched... haha


Hey quick question and its a dumb one, Is it possible to clone the top of the plant? Like not a side shoot, could I just cut the top of the plant off and clone that???

Was looking at them and the idea hit me...

Anywho...

heres the pics as promised...




















Also I flushed them today and I am Pruneing like a MOFO.

They are going into Flower Tonight, right now actually....


----------



## ganjagoddess (Aug 12, 2008)

Oh and on the lollipop idea, I am stripping like 6-8-10 inches of growth, because otherwise it is all useless.

THIS is ALOT to strip down, what do you guys think the plants are gonna do???

Some of them are big floppy plants and cant even stand on thier own accord...


----------



## edux10 (Aug 12, 2008)

yeah you can clone the top, the growth hormones are more on the side brantches so the tops seem to have problems sometimes, if you clone the top have a backup clone from lower on the plant


----------



## ganjagoddess (Aug 12, 2008)

edux10 said:


> yeah you can clone the top, the growth hormones are more on the side brantches so the tops seem to have problems sometimes, if you clone the top have a backup clone from lower on the plant



Ok so I dont think Im gonna risk it then, because if I didnt get a 100% I would feel like shit for killing a otherwise healthy plant...


----------



## edux10 (Aug 12, 2008)

yeah, I have lost some before, I don't know your plant may not have a problem but chances are with that variety one will not root. I like how spontaneous this thread it!!


----------



## DRtothE (Aug 12, 2008)

IMO some stress growth causing them to stretch might be helpful in your situation

Do you have a fan blowing air around the room to strengthen the chutes? 

i just recently topped about a foot off of all three of my plants, keeping in mind i just found out about Superthrive, and my plants are 74 days old, the growth was substantial all around, after some days of healing.


----------



## ceestyle (Aug 13, 2008)

So if you take off the top, that will just encourage them to bush out, which is the opposite of what you're going for.

I hate to break it to you, but if they're having problems standing, you're probably going to have to stake them, especially when that main cola starts budding. You could presumably run a nylon mesh screen at about 1' that would give them some support.

Thanks for the pics. Looking yummy. Welcome to the jungle, baby!

Still watering all those girls by hand?


----------



## ganjagoddess (Aug 13, 2008)

Yeah still watering them by hand which in itself is causing many problems.

Sometimes I get lazy and they go a extra day without water, sometimes some of them get too much water and are overwatered and some of them are underwatered after a few days.

IDK.... Time to flower after I take clones.


----------



## ceestyle (Aug 13, 2008)

do you have the hardware and plumbing to set up drip irrigation?


----------



## edux10 (Aug 13, 2008)

yeah drip is easy, every time I go to the hydro store they are out of drippers though, isn't that like a staple of a hydro store?!?


----------



## ceestyle (Aug 13, 2008)

All i use(d) are the little stakes that hold the tube over the soil. They cost pennies. I don't need for no stinking drippers.


----------



## DRtothE (Aug 13, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> i'd clone em and flower them immediately! throw the rest outside!


i agreed with Blunts here, and i think it is an option you should not over look, it sounds like you have a very wide range of plants with too many varying necessities for a girl to handle, ..... 

take your clones, throw the legal limit outside, and sell the rest to people with a card, if you're lucky enough to live in a now legal state to smoke/grow, maybe call some freinds?


----------



## honkeytown (Aug 14, 2008)

hey Gg....lookin good! about cloning the tops....I recently took the top 2 1/2 feet off of a buddy's girl and got 17 clones total from it...the very top I cut as a clone as well....about eight inches worth....it is rooting faster than everything else.....and seems to be much healthier. anywho...I say if you are gonna do it then chop em all at the top and scrog em from there....it will keep em low....and as far as bushing out you can control it with your screen...it's gonna be really hard to lollipop with a bunch of different heights. they all look great....who would thought you would get upwards of ninety girls...


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Aug 14, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> Yeah still watering them by hand which in itself is causing many problems.
> 
> Sometimes I get lazy and they go a extra day without water, sometimes some of them get too much water and are overwatered and some of them are underwatered after a few days.
> 
> IDK.... Time to flower after I take clones.


Looking real good----2-cents----stay with the lolli-pop idea and don't worry about the watering-they are going to use more water as you go(it's not impossible but hard to over water from this point on) you built those tables to drain so give-em a workout feed each bag till you see good run-out from each pot. Anyway you could always use the bending tec to level out the top of your canopy before they hit the flowering. keep up the great posts and pics...


----------



## edux10 (Aug 14, 2008)

what about putting up a screen over them? You think that would be too much?


----------



## ceestyle (Aug 14, 2008)

edux10 said:


> what about putting up a screen over them? You think that would be too much?


Yes. It would be cool as hell, but it would A. be a ton of work and B. do basically the opposite of what she needs to do. She needs to get as many plants under a couple lights as possible. Setting up a screen for SCROG (assuming that's what you mean) would effectively increase the footprint of each plant.

A screen for support of those lanky girls wouldn't be a bad idea.


----------



## edux10 (Aug 16, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> Yes. It would be cool as hell, but it would A. be a ton of work and B. do basically the opposite of what she needs to do. She needs to get as many plants under a couple lights as possible. Setting up a screen for SCROG (assuming that's what you mean) would effectively increase the footprint of each plant.
> 
> A screen for support of those lanky girls wouldn't be a bad idea.


Yeah for sure. I see what you are sayin


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Aug 21, 2008)

GG---What new with that massive grow?----Are you harvesting mega pounds yet??? give us an update when and if you get a free moment. Hope things are very well...


----------



## bettertoday55 (Aug 21, 2008)

honkeytonk....
I am a novice so not a 100% on everything I say but isn't it easier to clone from the bottom of the plant? I thought I read its easier from the bottom up and if I misread I would like to know so I don't do things wrong in the future. Thanks

GG.....
Looking amazing ready for an update when you get a chance! Keep it up and whatever you do good luck!


----------



## ceestyle (Aug 22, 2008)

update ! Please?


----------



## edux10 (Aug 22, 2008)

heeeelllllooooooooooo


----------



## ZeOdekoza (Aug 23, 2008)

Looking great GG cant wait to see the flowers bloom gonna look great


----------



## ganjagoddess (Aug 23, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> update ! Please?


So A quick update is, that all the plants are now considered mother, so far I have taken about 200 clones, and need to take 600 or so more, to ensure I get a really good solid 400 rooted...

I will update back with pictures of all the clones tonight...

The mother are going to be going somewhere else instead of the trash to plentish another medical grow in about 1 month with all the clones they can handle....

I'm taking the tops though haha...

oh and as soon as these root you guys and gals will see a 5-8 lbs harvest in about 2 months... As soon as the other 2 1000 watters are put up...

Also I am swithcing to the HOUSE and Garden Aqua Flakes Line, AS we are getting it completely for FREE, with every single little bell and whistle they make...

Should be fun...


----------



## edux10 (Aug 23, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> Also I am swithcing to the HOUSE and Garden Aqua Flakes Line, AS we are getting it completely for FREE, with every single little bell and whistle they make...
> 
> Should be fun...


huh? What is this line? nutes right?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 23, 2008)

GG, why didnt you go with the H & G's coco line/series?


----------



## ganjagoddess (Aug 24, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> GG, why didnt you go with the H & G's coco line/series?


It simple because all the clones are going into 4 inch rockwool blocks with no veg time, They will be in flood and drain tables with recirculating nutes..\

From What I have been told H+G's aqua flakes run so clean, that cleaning and draining the resovoirs isnt even nessecary.....

We will see.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 24, 2008)

did coco scare you or something GG?

lol why you going back to RW? you know they make a coco blocks like RW cubes right? i think they are called boss cubes/blocks


i really want to try that H & G. i've heard great things about it! I just dont know where to get any of it!

i say you ship me your unused goods....deal? lol


----------



## ganjagoddess (Aug 25, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> did coco scare you or something GG?
> 
> lol why you going back to RW? you know they make a coco blocks like RW cubes right? i think they are called boss cubes/blocks
> 
> ...


It was just numbers, either like $750 to use rockwool, or $750 just for the pots for coco to go into haha

Or even worse the boss blocks are like 3 bucks each or so... And I got really sick of HYDrating coco... lameness...

Plus I am a rockwool queen, we used 4 inchers in our rotationals and to be honest I really like the stuff...


----------



## Buddy_Williams (Aug 26, 2008)

OMG GG......wish I was able to grow like that......it's driving me crazy....want to test out my greenthumb sooo bad...

Wish ya all the best girl, keep it up. You're doing fantastic






BW


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow that is a very nice room you put together!!!


----------



## DRtothE (Sep 1, 2008)

slow to a screech, but i know this thread is gonna blow up in a couple months, until then, i'm missing seeing green on here. please?


----------



## bettertoday55 (Sep 6, 2008)

Well GG I don't know bout everybody else but I have been checking everyday for the next update.. I cannot wait to see how much they have grown!


----------



## ceestyle (Sep 6, 2008)

yeah, wtf mate?


----------



## ganjagoddess (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm Sorry all!!!

I had to go out of town for 4 days, but I'm back!!!

Unfortionatly not without a few problems  

Doesnt seem like anything has been going good for me.

I had arranged for somebody to water the plants 3 days into my trip and low and behold they were arrested before that could happen.

So I said ok they only have to survive one more day without me.

And believe you me, it was all I could think about that last day.


So I expect to come home to a bunch of very droopy plants.

Instead I came home to 4 foot, Not needing water plants right up into the glass of the lights plants.

So I have a bunch of mothers with kinda sizzled tips, but they have survived and are doing great.

Also I have succesfully rooted 268 clones so far, and I can tell about 100 more have roots for sure.

So about 368 out of 475 clones taken rooted and many more might make it.

I wish I was able to spray them with seaweed, but it didnt happen so they are a little yellow too, and some leave tips have died.

I will BRB with pictures for all.


----------



## Barking Mad (Sep 7, 2008)

Well done. You was a bit lucky there, I left my plants for 16 hours longer than expected (9 after the lights should have gone out) and every leaf and stork was hanging straight down.
They all recovered fine though.
Hardy little buggers really.
Looking forward to your pics.


Feel free to stop by, harvesting very soon.


----------



## HATCH (Sep 7, 2008)

Glad Everything Worked Out During Your Absence!!!

You See There, If You Had Of Married Me, When I Asked For Your Hand A Few Month's Back!!!,,,,,,I Could Have Taken Care Of Ya!!,,,& Would Have Had Your Back!!!!LOL

Can We Get Some Pic's Of The Tree's?????


----------



## ceestyle (Sep 7, 2008)

bad and good to hear. look fwd to pics.


----------



## da plantDOC (Sep 7, 2008)

Ya this journal is hard to focas on with no pic's...well she post 2 pic's in the last mounth....but very good job.. I know that gardan take's a lot of time's.....


----------



## DRtothE (Sep 8, 2008)

You can't fool me GG, maybe al these other suckers believe you're "busy" and all, but i see right through your laziness, ;p


----------



## Barking Mad (Sep 8, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> Ya this journal is hard to focas on with no pic's...well she post 2 pic's in the last mounth....but very good job.. I know that gardan take's a lot of time's.....


GG spends a lot of time giving good advice on other threads and I've benefitted from that, so I won't grumble. kiss-ass
When I think how much time my effort consumes it's humbling really when you consider the numbers.


----------



## da plantDOC (Sep 9, 2008)

Barking Mad said:


> GG spends a lot of time giving good advice on other threads and I've benefitted from that, so I won't grumble. kiss-ass
> When I think how much time my effort consumes it's humbling really when you consider the numbers.


 
ya am sure that she dose give good advice..but that grow she say's she is doing..i think it's a friend's and she just take'
s pic''s when she's thare..well think about it she post 2 pic's in 1 1/2 come on it's just alittle fishy..am not saying that she dose not have good growing info am just saying it's hard to beleave that's her room with no pic's come on..look back and see how she posted...;


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Sep 9, 2008)

It's her room---her grow----and her build. It's alot of work for that size---she'll post pics when she get's around to it.


----------



## Barking Mad (Sep 9, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> ya am sure that she dose give good advice..but that grow she say's she is doing..i think it's a friend's and she just take'
> s pic''s when she's thare..well think about it she post 2 pic's in 1 1/2 come on it's just alittle fishy..am not saying that she dose not have good growing info am just saying it's hard to beleave that's her room with no pic's come on..look back and see how she posted...;


What you smoking doc?
Maybe she's a Fed' and just got the pics online!!!!
haha just kidding. I'm sure she's busy and anyway, who cares who's grow it is.
You won't be smoking any and nor will I, so let's enjoy the pics whatever.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Sep 9, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> ya am sure that she dose give good advice..but that grow she say's she is doing..i think it's a friend's and she just take'
> s pic''s when she's thare..well think about it she post 2 pic's in 1 1/2 come on it's just alittle fishy..am not saying that she dose not have good growing info am just saying it's hard to beleave that's her room with no pic's come on..look back and see how she posted...;


Fool, you must be joking.


----------



## ceestyle (Sep 9, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> ya am sure that she dose give good advice..but that grow she say's she is doing..i think it's a friend's and she just take'
> s pic''s when she's thare..well think about it she post 2 pic's in 1 1/2 come on it's just alittle fishy..am not saying that she dose not have good growing info am just saying it's hard to beleave that's her room with no pic's come on..look back and see how she posted...;


WTF is up with the load of fucking naysayers on this goddamned site?


----------



## ganjagoddess (Sep 9, 2008)

Here!!!








































You guys are freaking unbelievable...

Calling me a fed, and a fake....

Why I otta....


----------



## bettertoday55 (Sep 9, 2008)

GG....

Thanks a lot for the update of the jungle. It is good to see how its going. You running into any problems besides the workload? Again know it takes a lot of time to do what you do so thanks for letting us watch.

BT55


----------



## ganjagoddess (Sep 9, 2008)

bettertoday55 said:


> GG....
> 
> Thanks a lot for the update of the jungle. It is good to see how its going. You running into any problems besides the workload? Again know it takes a lot of time to do what you do so thanks for letting us watch.
> 
> BT55


Problems, ya I cant seem to keep a really consitent watering shcedule down, it been a lot of work to sit there and handwater all the plants and clones, and I really just need to get the ebb and flow tables fully set up asap

Other than that, no bugs, no wierd problems, just that for the most part.


----------



## jordann9e (Sep 9, 2008)

fuck the bullshit... 

haters gonna hate

players gonna play

growers gonna grow..

gg- you the shit!! plus rep!!


----------



## Barking Mad (Sep 10, 2008)

It really is awesome, GG you must put in some serious hours with that lot.
Everything looks really healthy too, you must be pleased so far.


----------



## mr west (Sep 10, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> Here!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now thats a sea of green lol
excellent work GG, all that hard work is looking like its gonna pay off.


----------



## beta0701 (Sep 10, 2008)

Your grow makes my dick hard
+rep


----------



## bobtokes (Sep 10, 2008)

you certainly shut a few people up there gg fair play to ya rep to ya


----------



## HerbieSmith (Sep 10, 2008)

lookin smooth


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Sep 12, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> Here!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you at the ceiling alrerady?-I was looking at the middle pic--The one with the plant on the far right corner that looks longer than a flagpole?--Them girls are rocking and a knocking GG.


----------



## DRtothE (Sep 15, 2008)

you've accomplished much gajnagoddess, are they on 12/12 already? i don't see why you would still be vegging plants that big is all, unless you have about 8 feet to work with for the final product.


----------



## HATCH (Sep 15, 2008)

Your Doing A Great Job!!! You Need To Give Yourself So Major Prop.'s & Give Yourself A Few Pat.'s On The Back!!! Because You Got It Roll'n!!!! Best Of Luck!!!


----------



## Barking Mad (Sep 16, 2008)

HATCH said:


> Your Doing A Great Job!!! You Need To Give Yourself So Major Prop.'s & Give Yourself A Few Pat.'s On The Back!!! Because You Got It Roll'n!!!! Best Of Luck!!!


Yeah, wot he said.
You do know I was taking the piss out of da plantDOCs paranoia, when I said you could be a fed?
I'm sure you do but....just making sure.


----------



## da plantDOC (Sep 16, 2008)

barking mad said:


> yeah, wot he said.
> You do know i was taking the piss out of da plantdocs paranoia, when i said you could be a fed?
> I'm sure you do but....just making sure.


 
da fuck you talking about????


----------



## morrisgreenberg (Sep 16, 2008)

GG, what size bags are those? i am considering to get some and wanted to know how you like them? i want to use 5gal at first then go SoG with little ones


----------



## ZeOdekoza (Sep 17, 2008)

Great job GG everthing looks great


----------



## Barking Mad (Sep 18, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> da fuck you talking about????


Talking about you saying this is not GG's grow.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Sep 18, 2008)

morrisgreenberg said:


> GG, what size bags are those? i am considering to get some and wanted to know how you like them? i want to use 5gal at first then go SoG with little ones


They are 3/4 (.75) gallon bags... I also have 1 gallons and I have been meaning to transplant the mums, but I think theyll be ok for a while...

I bought the 198 4 inch rockwool cubes today, soaking them right now, prepped and picked out the 198 best clones I have...

Ready to press go on the bud making machine....

Wish me luck everyone..

Once there are in the 4inch cubes tonight i'll snap some shots for yall...


----------



## mr west (Sep 18, 2008)

best of british luck to ya GG


----------



## morrisgreenberg (Sep 19, 2008)

excellent, i love it!


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey GG nice job! 'm very inspired by your grow. Not only is it expensive as hell, but lots of hard work for one person. I'm doing something similar on a smaller scale, I am amazed at how time consuming it can be...

EDIT....
Did u ever get my PM about that thermostat u can plug into? It works for heating and cooling and u can set dif temps for night and day.


----------



## ZeOdekoza (Sep 21, 2008)

Best of luck to ya GG hope to see them pics soon


----------



## DRtothE (Sep 23, 2008)

i'll be your toughest critic and your greatest fan, but promises promises....


----------



## ZeOdekoza (Sep 25, 2008)

hey gg hows it going just stoping in to see if the new pics were up yet. Ill be starting my first bubleponics setup up as soon as i get my newts. Im only starting out with one plant as i have never done this method b4. Ill be posting my grow as soon as i recive the rest of my materials. anyways keep up the good work and hope to see them babies soon later


----------



## Willy Nilly (Sep 30, 2008)

Just read 46 pages of business.
Great job on the build. great job on the grow especially from seed. i got a few ideas from looking through the pages so thats cool.
What I don't understand is why you built tables that high if you're gonna grow the things 5 feet tall? Those are lollipopped like mine. Thats a lot of plants and a lot of work. Can't wait to see them heavy into bloom. you might as well go get some stakes cause there is no way in hell they are stay up right... and they seem to be getting a little too tall for such small bags.
Hell even the clones are tall already!
And as far as taking clones off the top it works fine, it may take longer to root with some strains, but in my last case (OG kush) it was the first to root of the 56 I cut. 
I'll be doin a stadium grow this next time around with about a hundred plants so its interesting to watch you're outta control grow!
I'll do one side in square pots (3 1/2 gallon) and the other in 2 gallon bags, we'll se how it goes. Good Luck!


----------



## assrabbi (Oct 1, 2008)

I knew GG was a fed. I told you GG..I knew you were a fed and you didn't even know it!!! one of the best SoGs ive ever seen, boss lady!!! major props.


----------



## assrabbi (Oct 3, 2008)

wow..ya give some praise and ya get called dumb as a rock..I dont know where I are anymore. is this still rip? keep it up GG!


----------



## Muni (Oct 6, 2008)

Woo. I've been away for a while. You've come a long way.


+rep.


----------



## DRtothE (Oct 6, 2008)

been a while babe, what's krackulakin?


----------



## D port Growth (Oct 7, 2008)

wow ....... just wow i will be watching this grow GG u have a talent for this ... or the payroll for it i think both this cant be ur first grow how long have u been growing for and are we flowering yet?


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Oct 10, 2008)

Been three weeks since you posted------where you at GG????????


----------



## assrabbi (Oct 10, 2008)

nerdy rip losers. its a huge SoG. props gg. everyone else go get laid, or more realistically jerk off a few times.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Oct 15, 2008)

DR. VonDankenstine said:


> Been three weeks since you posted------where you at GG????????


Hi Von,

Dont worry I am alive and well, and so are all the babies, or I should say mothers...

I have been put into hiatus mode, so right now the only job I have is keeping a very healthy stock of mothers alive, why some kinks get worked through...

We have like 45 of those tall ones from the beggining (the ones I like the most) and around 72 clones from them all just happily vegging.

Nothing is going to flower at the moment.

Just building up good phenos...

Also I have aquired 3 little phenos from some freinds in the mean time...

Ill try to get some new pics up soon...


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Oct 15, 2008)

Glad to hear thing are going well-Looking forward to some new pics when you get a chance. Thanks for the reply--sometimes a wait turns out better things in the long run----less mistakes----better results---talk to ya soon...


----------



## noleche4me (Oct 16, 2008)

thats a very nice setup you've got their dude. i've thought of that before, but at the moment i'm limited to supplies and and money.... not that i'm a cheap grower either... cause u pay for wut u get. plus i live at my moms house. i'll post up some of the new pics soon. this is my 4th day of flowering i can see bells on more that half of them... and i see white pistil sprouting from 2 of those bells. pretty much they were kept in smaller pots than they should have been for their age. at 2 weeks they were still in sprouting box shaped like a egg carton... at 4 they were in a 6 inch pot...and they still are... althought i took like for of them and move them a some bigger 12 in pots i found day 1 of flowering. nutes have been unbalanced, am using veg bio nutes ... organic with tap water that i try 2 let sit 4 atleast three days... now that i am in my 1st week of flowering i am doing a 1/1 ratio of veg and bloom.. and i am using distilled water from the store which i heared that comes with a natural ph level of 6.5, after which i will switch over 2 complete bloom next week. sense switching over alot of that leafs stop getting brown dry spots but some now the high leaves... are slightly curling down and some of them are growing very slow, the branches that is.i am growing in a bath... 600 watt hps,with 2 lil 26 watt floro helpers at each end and a decsent fan their are 14 of them. size varies, but their all pretty much are the same age except the 2 of the tallest... the a lil younger.i got my seeds from a hermie power kush i think... or maybe.. but i know its some kind of purple stuff. and i have plenty more. bout 75% of them look like their going 2 be females but you never know. lol i posted some more recent pics . let me know dude.. and do u have a crop now. i grown be4 ... but they were just test subs, this is more first crop.... i would have waited longer to veg. but i'm eager 2 start a new crop.. wut ever i make i am going 2 invest towards a new crop. hopefully al goes well. i wanna plan a box like yours but grown with 2 cfls out put equivalent of 600 watt and maybe hydro.i'm think cropping 20. variety of diff strains tho. thanks 4 the reply. is this enough info lol


----------



## noleche4me (Oct 16, 2008)

so how many do u plan on sprouting?


----------



## Red Bull (Oct 22, 2008)

been watching for some time now, awesome grow, update please


----------



## assrabbi (Oct 24, 2008)

hey GG i uh been watchin you from over there behind tha bushes..and I just wanted you to know your the most special smartest prettiest dope grower I ever met. I trust that your plants are still growing? oh baby. I could sleep in your grow room. I would eat the dirt.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Oct 27, 2008)

assrabbi said:


> hey GG i uh been watchin you from over there behind tha bushes..and I just wanted you to know your the most special smartest prettiest dope grower I ever met. I trust that your plants are still growing? oh baby. I could sleep in your grow room. I would eat the dirt.


I have 140 dead rootballs, full of coco, that they say is re-usable, you could come help me break em all up and sift out roots... if you want....


----------



## assrabbi (Oct 27, 2008)

as long as i can eat the dead roots after..


----------



## ganjagoddess (Oct 28, 2008)

assrabbi said:


> as long as i can eat the dead roots after..


seriously ill give you a ton of leaf trim too....
you could make hash.


----------



## mr west (Oct 28, 2008)

whats 10% if a ton? lots of hash lol


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Oct 28, 2008)

What the hell happened GG?


----------



## ganjagoddess (Oct 29, 2008)

movin to a new location that will eventually have 12 3'x6' tables each on there own pump recirculating sytem and a 1000 watt light on light mover per table.

96 plants per table

thats what happened.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Oct 30, 2008)

Holy shit---It seems like every time I log-on the grows get bigger and bigger around here. 12,000 watts---20 to 24 pounds---son of a bitch!!!. That would keep me in medical smoke for the rest of my life. Whats your electrical going to run you? 500-600 month?. I thought you had your hands full before but 1100 + plants WOW. now that's a full time job. I wish you the best. please keep us all in the loop.


----------



## bobtokes (Oct 30, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> movin to a new location that will eventually have 12 3'x6' tables each on there own pump recirculating sytem and a 1000 watt light on light mover per table.
> 
> 96 plants per table
> 
> thats what happened.


so what happend to ya grow ime still non the wiser ?


----------



## assrabbi (Oct 31, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> seriously ill give you a ton of leaf trim too....
> you could make hash.


I'd be happy to help..sadly u live in canada or somethin. peace g's


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 31, 2008)

DRtothE said:


>


Quote:
Originally Posted by *Atea*  
_Good looking stuff mate ! You have a veg room and flower room seperated ?_

this shit has to be 1 of the funniest questions ive seen on here and im such a newb...yo DR everytime i see that shit i bust out tears...sorry GG for hijack


----------



## daddychrisg (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't know how this one slipped past me! Subscribed!! GL with the new op GG...


----------



## ZeOdekoza (Nov 3, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> movin to a new location that will eventually have 12 3'x6' tables each on there own pump recirculating sytem and a 1000 watt light on light mover per table.
> 
> 96 plants per table
> 
> thats what happened.


Dang GG sounds like eveything is working out for ya if your not busy stop by and check out my photos of my first bubble DWC system shes looking great at least were hopein its a she anyways keep it up still watchin here


----------



## ZeOdekoza (Nov 15, 2008)

hey GG how is everything going havent seen ya in a while how bout some new pics there anyways hope to see some soon later
stop by my grow its my fist dwc set up let me know what ya think 

https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/122794-need-help-first-dwc.html


----------



## ZeOdekoza (Nov 15, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/122794-need-help-first-dwc.html


----------



## ganjagoddess (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey thanks to everyone that actually follows this diary.

I know I work slowly in updates and whatnot but I gurantee you will all be seeing a perpetual setup that will blow your mind and unveil within the month.

Also Zeo Im gonna go to your thread and read up, Ill let you know what I think.

Thanks again everybody for your support.


----------



## ZeOdekoza (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks GG its my first time using a bubbleponic dwc set up so it not much but ill get a bigger set up after about feb thats when ill start my juronal


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Dec 10, 2008)

I C U GG!  looks great.  stay blessed.


----------



## da plantDOC (Dec 10, 2008)

This hole journal has never posted not 1 bud shot and i said it befor and i will say it agan.. Somethinging is not right with this so called grow journal!!! But i wish ya luck realey!!!lol


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Dec 10, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> This hole journal has never posted not 1 bud shot and i said it befor and i will say it agan.. Somethinging is not right with this so called grow journal!!! But i wish ya luck realey!!!lol


REALLY??? How 'bout I tutor you on grammar and decency? Because, you can't spell and your comment can be considered negative and provoking.


----------



## da plantDOC (Dec 11, 2008)

AM SORRY IF I UPSET YOU AT ALL!! AND YOU 100% RIGHT I DO NEED HELP ON MY SPELLING AND GRAMMAR!! I WILL ATMIT THAT!!! LOL

BUT IT JUST SEEM'S LIKE YOUR GROW/JOURNAL IS TAKEING A BIT OF A TIME TO GET SOME BUD'S!!! IF YA NEED HELP YOU CAN ASK.. THARE'S ALOT OF SMART GROWER'S ON THIS SITE!!!

BUT LIKE I SAID AM SORRY IF I UPSET ENEYONE.. BUT IF I HAVE SOMETHING I HAVE TO SAY I CANT HELP BUT EXSPRESSING MY FEELING.. SO AM SORRY!! REALEY..

da plantDOC


----------



## greenacres (Dec 19, 2008)

GG it been awhile since u been over here what up ? Jus came over from that Co thread to check out ur gro. I was thinkin there was gonna be a happy ending for sure must be busy huh?


----------



## drummingstar108 (Feb 8, 2009)

very nice pics. greetings from woodstock, ny.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Feb 12, 2009)

ganjagoddess said:


> Hey thanks to everyone that actually follows this diary.
> 
> I know I work slowly in updates and whatnot but I gurantee you will all be seeing a perpetual setup that will blow your mind and unveil within the month.
> 
> ...


 Everyone loves a good story---I'm sure all the readers including myself would love to know what happened to the previous grows and your adventures. Last we heard you were thinking about ditching all the hard work you put into that room and going with 12----3x6' tables------bring us to date please.


----------



## MyPC8MyBrain (Feb 17, 2009)

WTF.. it's like reading a good novel and the last chapter is ripped from the book.
Wonder what happened.... I would liked to have seen at least one bud from all that.



Last Activity: 11-29-2008 01:45 PM
Join Date: 04-15-2008
Referrals: 0


----------



## ch4 (Apr 19, 2009)

Amazing set up, what a cliff hanger!!!


----------



## medgrower420 (Aug 8, 2009)

ch4 said:


> Amazing set up, what a cliff hanger!!!


 nice would like to find out more info i v had my card for 3 mouthif you want you can get a hold of me at [email protected] take to you later


----------



## LastOneLeft (Aug 25, 2009)

WOW took all day but I read every single page, with a few session in between and boy, this inspires me to get going. But things takes time. 

I certainly subbed this awesome grow. I plan on doing SOG myself and hopefully it be as good as yours.

Keep up the good work GG and keep us posted. 

Keep on smoking.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Aug 26, 2009)

amilehighllc.com PLEASE CHECK IT OUT.

We open September 1st and would love for all to come down and enjoy sum free THC tea and sum blueberry Kush


----------



## FiendNZ (Oct 7, 2009)

ganjagoddess said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=bu5sIR7Vxq8
> 
> "We grow Copius amounts of Ganja Ya? Ya? And your carrying a wasted girl, and a bag of fertilizer... You dont look like your average Horti-fucking-Culturist!"



love that line, epic! good call, and btw, <3 your grow setup, you are indeed a goddess among green!


----------



## ganjagoddess (Oct 6, 2011)

You all don't even know....


----------



## panhead (Oct 7, 2011)

Hey kiddo,havent seen ya round in a while,hope all is good.

I dont know how n the hell you plan on getting larger than you allready are without killing yourself from over work.

Im currently running 8 seperate 4ft x 8ft flood tables set to harvest a table every week & its kicking my old ass,hell a couple weeks ago we gave away an entire table that was ready cause neither one of us felt like dealing with it.

I know your a woman but you got balls of steal if your not dead on yer feets from running that room.


----------

